# Αρνητές του Δαρβίνου οι μισοί Έλληνες



## Ambrose (Feb 19, 2009)

Πολλοί άνθρωποι στον πλανήτη συνεχίζουν να αρνούνται την εξελικτική θεωρία -παρ' ότι το 2009 έχει κηρυχθεί «έτος Δαρβίνου»- με τους Έλληνες να είναι ανάμεσα στους πρώτους αμφισβητίες. Αυτή η άρνηση αποδίδεται σε έλλειψη παιδείας ή θρησκευτικούς παράγοντες. Πάντως, η Εκκλησία δηλώνει ότι θεωρεί την εξελικτική θεωρία συμβατή με τη χριστιανική πίστη.

«Η εγκύκλιος παιδεία των συμπολιτών μας έπασχε ανέκαθεν, και με δεδομένο την ελάχιστη βιολογία που διδάσκονται, σε συνδυασμό με την υπέρμετρη διδασκαλία των θρησκευτικών, θα μου προκαλούσε εντύπωση το αντίθετο - να ήμασταν δηλαδή έτοιμοι να αποκηρύξουμε τη δημιουργία της φύσης με τη βιβλική της έκδοση ή και με τη "μοντέρνα" λογική της, δηλαδή αυτή του νοήμονος σχεδιασμού», δηλώνει στην εφημερίδα Τα Νέα ο κ. Χρήστος Λούης, πρόεδρος του Τμήματος Βιολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης.

Για τον κ. Λούη το πιο εντυπωσιακό στοιχείο της «σχέσης» των Ελλήνων με τον Κάρολο Δαρβίνο είναι ότι, όπως φαίνεται, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι πως δεν τον αποδέχονται -όπως συμβαίνει σε άλλες χώρες- αλλά ότι δεν γνωρίζουν τι πρέσβευε. 

Η συνέχεια, εδώ.

Πάντως, δύο πράγματα μου κάνουν εντύπωση σε σχέση με αυτό το άρθρο:

1. Το αυθαίρετο συμπέρασμα ότι η άρνηση του Δαρβινισμού οφείλεται σε έλλειψη παιδείας, μεταξύ άλλων.
2. Ότι το in.gr μόλις ανακάλυψε το λόγο που μερικοί πολίτες θα κάνουν μήνυση στο Δήμο Πατραίων για την παρουσία άρματος Εφραίμ στο καρναβάλι!


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2009)

Ο δαρβινισμός διδάσκεται στα σχολεία στην τρίτη τάξη του Λυκείου, στο 3ο από τα τρία κεφάλαια της Βιολογίας Γενικής Παιδείας (το κεφάλαιο υπάρχει εδώ σε PDF). Ίσως και νωρίτερα, αν κρίνω από το άρθρο του in.gr.

Δεν διδάσκεται ως η κυρίαρχη θεωρία για την εμφάνιση των ειδών και του ανθρώπου πάνω στη Γη σε αντιδιαστολή προς τον δημιουργισμό. Περισσότερο γίνεται σύγκριση με τη θεωρία του Λαμάρκ. Δεν υπάρχει ούτε υποψία της διαμάχης που υπάρχει στις ΗΠΑ. Δεν φέρνουν τη θρησκεία μέσα στη βιολογία, αλλά εντέλει προκύπτει μια θολή εικόνα.

Από προσωπικές έρευνες (ερωτήσεις σε συμμαθητές και φίλους των παιδιών μου) είχα αντιληφθεί ότι δεν έδιναν ιδιαίτερη σημασία στο θέμα, συνήθως δεν το είχαν διδαχτεί (δεν είχαν φτάσει μέχρι εκεί), αλλά ταυτόχρονα δεν ήταν παιδιά που κουβαλούσαν από την οικογένεια ή το κατηχητικό κάποια βιβλικής προέλευσης αντίληψη για τη δημιουργία του κόσμου.

Ακόμα πάντως και στο άρθρο του in.gr βλέπουμε να επαναλαμβάνονται άστοχες διατυπώσεις του είδους «στην ιδέα ότι ο άνθρωπος κατάγεται από τον πίθηκο». Έχω δηλαδή τη φρικτή υποψία ότι πολλοί δεν ξέρουν καν τι ακριβώς τους ρωτάνε, αλλά θα πρέπει πρώτα να μελετήσω την έρευνα του New Scientist.

Υπάρχει πάντως και το ψήφισμα για την ένταξη της διδασκαλίας της εξέλιξης στο ελληνικό σχολείο. Και υπάρχει και η οικονομική κρίση που θα δείξει πόσο έχουμε εξελιχθεί ως είδος...


----------



## agezerlis (Feb 19, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> 1. Το αυθαίρετο συμπέρασμα ότι η άρνηση του Δαρβινισμού οφείλεται σε έλλειψη παιδείας, μεταξύ άλλων.



Από πού κι ως πού αυθαίρετο; Είδε κανείς δίκες, αρθρογραφία, βιβλία κ.λπ. όπως συμβαίνει/συνέβη σε άλλες χώρες; Και μετά λέμε πως η Αμερική είναι οπισθοδρομική επειδή οι μη φονταμενταλιστές (στους οποίους συμπεριλαμβάνονται και πάρα πολλοί πιστοί) τσακώνονται με τους φανατικούς. Τουλάχιστον εκεί (εδώ) έχουν καταλάβει πως το ζήτημα είναι σημαντικό και το εξετάζουν...


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 19, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Από πού κι ως πού αυθαίρετο; Είδε κανείς δίκες, αρθρογραφία, βιβλία κ.λπ. όπως συμβαίνει/συνέβη σε άλλες χώρες; Και μετά λέμε πως η Αμερική είναι οπισθοδρομική επειδή οι μη φονταμενταλιστές (στους οποίους συμπεριλαμβάνονται και πάρα πολλοί πιστοί) τσακώνονται με τους φανατικούς. Τουλάχιστον εκεί (εδώ) έχουν καταλάβει πως το ζήτημα είναι σημαντικό και το εξετάζουν...



Δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου τι θες να πεις. Είναι αυθαίρετο γιατί το να αρνείσαι τον Δαρβίνο δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις παιδεία ή δεν το έχεις ψάξει. Αυτό. Τώρα, τα άλλα, δεν με απασχολούν...


----------



## agezerlis (Feb 19, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου τι θες να πεις. Είναι αυθαίρετο γιατί το να αρνείσαι τον Δαρβίνο δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις παιδεία ή δεν το έχεις ψάξει. Αυτό. Τώρα, τα άλλα, δεν με απασχολούν...



Το παράθεμα από το αρχικό κείμενο έλεγε:

"το πρόβλημα δεν είναι πως δεν τον αποδέχονται -όπως συμβαίνει σε άλλες χώρες- αλλά ότι δεν γνωρίζουν τι πρέσβευε."

Αυτό που έγραψα πριν (ότι στην Ελλάδα ουδέποτε υπήρξε σοβαρός κι εκτεταμένος δημόσιος διάλογος πάνω στον Δαρβίνο, κάτι που έγινε/γίνεται σε άλλες χώρες) σκοπό είχε να επεξηγήσει αυτό που είπε ο καθ. Λούης, δηλαδή ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν γνωρίζουν τι σημαίνει Δαρβινισμός.

Η δική σου απάντηση είναι πως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ξέρουν περί Δαρβινισμού, αλλά δεν τον αποδέχονται. Πολύ ωραία, αλλά αυτό είναι τελείως άσχετο. Όταν γράφουμε/μιλούμε σχετικά με την κοινωνία και λέμε "Στην Ελλάδα δεν τρώνε τους νεκρούς" θα ήταν αστείο να απαντήσει κανείς πως "Έχουν υπάρξει περιστατικά όπου κάποιος έφαγε το πτώμα της γυναίκας του".


----------



## agezerlis (Feb 19, 2009)

Κι επειδή Ambrose ξέρω ότι τον Ντώκινς τον αγαπάς ακόμα περισσότερο κι από τον Δαρβίνο, :) δίνω παρακάτω ένα κείμενο που δημοσιεύτηκε πρόσφατα στο TLS:

Dawkins on Darwin


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 19, 2009)

"Αυτή η άρνηση αποδίδεται σε έλλειψη παιδείας ή θρησκευτικούς παράγοντες."


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 20, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Από πού κι ως πού αυθαίρετο; Είδε κανείς δίκες, αρθρογραφία, βιβλία κ.λπ. όπως συμβαίνει/συνέβη σε άλλες χώρες;


Σε ντοκιμαντέρ-βιογραφία για τον Δαρβίνο του Χίστορι Τσάνελ, απόγονός του παραπονείται που ο κόσμος δεν ξέρει και έχει σύγχυση για το τι βασικά πρέσβευε η θεωρία του. Και δεν αναφέρεται στην Ελλάδα βέβαια.

@Νίκελ 
Αν δεν είναι από δαρβινική πεποίθηση, να ελπίσω ότι θα δούμε πάλι μια άλλη αβατάρα, τώρα που αφομοιώσαμε το μήνυμα; :)


--------------------------------------
Απάντηση Νίκελ, χάριν της ιστορίας:
Μετά από τα συνδυασμένα πυρά που δέχτηκα,
η αβατάρα με τον εκτελεστή που ανοίγει κεφάλια έγινε πιο ... ανοιξιάτικη.


----------



## agezerlis (Feb 20, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Σε ντοκιμαντέρ-βιογραφία για τον Δαρβίνο του Χίστορι Τσάνελ, απόγονός του παραπονείται που ο κόσμος δεν ξέρει και έχει σύγχυση για το τι βασικά πρέσβευε η θεωρία του. Και δεν αναφέρεται στην Ελλάδα βέβαια.



OK, αλλά αυτό που ενδιαφέρει εμένα βασικά δεν είναι η υστεροφημία του Δαρβίνου, αλλά η εξελικτική κοσμοθεωρία. Από επιστημονική άποψη τα έργα του Δαρβίνου, του Νεύτωνα κ.λπ. δεν είναι απαραίτητο να τα διαβάσεις για να μάθεις τις θεωρίες τους (ενώ π.χ. ένας πλατωνιστής _πρέπει_ να διαβάσει τα έργα του Πλάτωνα). 

Εν ολίγοις, συμφωνώ ότι γενικά ο κόσμος είναι απαίδευτος στα περί εξέλιξης, αλλά πιστεύω ότι στην Ελλάδα τα πράγματα είναι χειρότερα, από αυτή τη σκοπιά τουλάχιστον.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 20, 2009)

> Μετά από τα συνδυασμένα πυρά που δέχτηκα, η αβατάρα με τον εκτελεστή που ανοίγει κεφάλια έγινε πιο ... ανοιξιάτικη.


Πωπώ ομορφιές, και πού να το αποδώσουμε τώρα; Στις δυνάμεις της εξέλιξης (συνδυασμένα πυρά) ή στον Δημιουργό; Νομίζω είναι καλό παράδειγμα συμβατότητας των δύο θεωριών. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 20, 2009)

Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει άνθρωπος σήμερα στην Ελλάδα που να μην ξέρει τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης (αλήθεια υπάρχουν επίσημα στατιστικά στοιχεία γι' αυτό; ) Τώρα, αν θέλει να την δεχτεί ή όχι, είναι δικό του ζήτημα. Όταν οι περισσότεροι λένε ότι ο άνθρωπος κατάγεται από τον πίθηκο, φαντάζομαι ότι εννοούν κάποιο πιθηκοειδές. Ποιον πίθηκο; Τώρα, όσον αφορά το θέμα των θρησκευτικών, τι να λέμε... Ας καταργηθεί κάποια στιγμή, να γίνει και ο διαχωρισμός κράτους-εκκλησίας, να τελειώνει αυτή η ιστορία.


----------



## curry (Feb 20, 2009)

Κι εγώ είχα σοκαριστεί όταν ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχουν αναλφάβητοι (και μάλιστα νέοι άνθρωποι) στην Ελλάδα, αλλά δεν το έριξα στην άρνηση, βρε Αμβρόσιε! :)


----------



## curry (Feb 20, 2009)

Και από το TVXS, με κάποια στατιστικά στοιχεία στις δύο τελευταίες παραγράφους:

Αρκετοί είναι οι άνθρωποι στον πλανήτη μας που εξακολουθούν να αρνούνται την εξελικτική θεωρία, παρά το γεγονός ότι το 2009 έχει κηρυχτεί «έτος του Δαρβίνου», με τους Έλληνες να πρωτοστατούν ανάμεσα στους αμφισβητίες. Τα αίτια, σύμφωνα με τους ακαδημαϊκούς, μπορούν να εντοπιστούν στην ελλιπή διδασκαλία του μαθήματος της Βιολογίας στο σχολείο και στη υπέρμετρη διδασκαλία των Θρησκευτικών.

Παρά το γεγονός ότι σύσσωμη η επιστημονική κοινότητα έχει αποδεχτεί την ορθότητα και τη συμβολή του Δαρβίνου, η Ρωμαιοκαθολική Εκκλησία θεωρεί την θεωρία του συμβατή με τη χριστιανική πίστη και η Αγγλικανική αποδέχεται λανθασμένες εκτιμήσεις του παρελθόντος απέναντι στον Δαρβίνο, η Ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία αρνείται να πάρει θέση.

Βάσει έρευνας που πραγματοποιήθηκε το 2006 από το περιοδικό «New Scientist», σχεδόν οι μισοί Έλληνες αμφισβητούν την εξελικτική θεωρία. Μόνο το 54% συμφωνεί μαζί της, ενώ το 29% υποστηρίζει πως ο Δαρβίνος δεν είχε δίκιο και το υπόλοιπο 18% απλά, δεν γνωρίζει. Σε επίπεδα αποδοχής της θεωρίας του Δαρβίνου η Ελλάδα ξεπερνά μόνο τις ΗΠΑ και την Τουρκία. Ειδικότερα για τις ΗΠΑ, η διαμάχη της εξελικτικής θεωρίας έρχεται σε σύγκρουση με το δημοφιλή «ευφυή σχεδιασμό», σύμφωνα με τον οποίο κάποια ανώτερη μορφή νοημοσύνης κινεί τα νήματα στο Σύμπαν.

Οι Έλληνες μαθητές μέχρι το 1999, με εξαίρεση όσους φοιτούσαν στη Β’ Δέσμη ουδέποτε διδάχτηκαν τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης του ανθρώπου. Μετά το 2000, κανένας μαθητής δεν διδάσκεται όχι μόνο την εξέλιξη του ανθρώπου αλλά και γενικά την εξελικτική θεωρία, υποστηρίζουν οι ακαδημαϊκοί, τονίζοντας ότι ο Δαρβίνος συνεχίζει να προκαλεί συγκρούσεις και αμφισβητήσεις διότι τα θρησκευτικά αισθήματα είναι ιδιαίτερα έντονα. Συνεπώς, η άγνοια και η σύγχυση παρά η διαφωνία προς τις θέσεις του Δαρβίνου καθορίζουν τη θέση των Ελλήνων απέναντι στην εξελικτική θεωρία.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 20, 2009)

Μ' αρέσει ο τρόπος που το θέτεις :) , αλλά θα μπορούσαμε να το δούμε κι από την ανάποδη, δηλ. ότι είναι οι βιολόγοι στην Ελλάδα, οι οποίοι είναι in denial και τραβάνε τα μαλλιά τους γιατί οι Έλληνες δεν θέλουν να δεχτούν τον Δαρβίνο εν έτει 2009! Δηλ. συγγνώμη, κάθε εβδομάδα οι εφημερίδες βγάζουν 1.000.000 DVD και έντυπα με ντοκιμαντέρ κλπ. Πηγές υπερπληροφόρησης υπεραφθονούν σε κάθε γωνία της χώρας. Δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην έχει ακούσει για τον Δαρβίνο. Αν ενδιαφερόταν λίγο παραπάνω, δεν θα το είχε ψάξει; Δεν θα είχε βρει τρόπο; Φταίει η ελλιπής διδασκαλία στα σχολεία; Δεν νομίζω. Πιστεύω ότι απλά έτσι είναι κάποιοι άνθρωποι. Δηλ. το πρόβλημα δεν έγκειται στην έλλειψη παιδείας, πληροφόρησης ή πρόσβασης στη γνώση, αλλά στη φύση του συγκεκριμένου λαού. Εκτός κι αν θέλουμε να το κάνουμε κουρδιστό πορτοκάλι.

Τώρα, ότι υπάρχει και ποσοστό αναλφάβητων, φυσικά και υπάρχει, αλλά είναι αυτό για το οποίο μιλάμε και που μας απασχολεί;


----------



## curry (Feb 20, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι τα ερμηνεύεις όπως σε βολεύει. Παρέθεσα κείμενο με στατιστικά στοιχεία που λέει ότι το 18% του δείγματος της έρευνας δήλωσε ότι δεν γνωρίζει. Και πιθανότατα δεν θέλει καν να μάθει. Μπορεί να νοιάζεται περισσότερο για τον Ολυμπιακό, για παράδειγμα.


----------



## anef (Feb 20, 2009)

H τελευταία Κυριακάτικη Ελευθεροτυπία είχε τρία άρθρα για τον Δαρβίνο: 
Η πολιτικοποίηση της βιολογίας, του Χρήστου Γεωργίου
Ορθολογική ανθρωπολογία, του Ευτύχη Μπιτσάκη και
Επιστήμη ή ποιητική της φύσης, του Θανάση Παπαβασιλείου

Πάντως, για το θέμα που κυρίως συζητάτε, νομίζω ότι η μία άποψη δεν αποκλείει απαραίτητα την άλλη. Δηλαδή μπορεί ταυτόχρονα και να υπάρχει άγνοια επειδή η θεωρία δεν διδάσκεται ικανοποιητικά στα σχολεία, αλλά και μια μερίδα του κόσμου να μην θέλει να πιστέψει σε τέτοιες εξηγήσεις και να βρίσκει πολύ πιο πειστικές (ή παρηγορητικές) άλλες ερμηνείες.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 20, 2009)

curry said:


> Νομίζω ότι τα ερμηνεύεις όπως σε βολεύει. Παρέθεσα κείμενο με στατιστικά στοιχεία που λέει ότι το 18% του δείγματος της έρευνας δήλωσε ότι δεν γνωρίζει. Και πιθανότατα δεν θέλει καν να μάθει. Μπορεί να νοιάζεται περισσότερο για τον Ολυμπιακό, για παράδειγμα.



Νομίζω ότι το εν λόγω 18% είναι το γνωστό "Δεν ξέρω/δεν απαντώ". Άρα, δεν μπορούμε να πούμε κάτι γι' αυτό. Τεσπα, δεν έχει και τόση σημασία...αυτό με το οποίο διαφώνησα εγώ αρχικά ήταν το συμπέρασμα ότι φταίει η έλλειψη παιδείας. Κι εξακολουθώ να διαφωνώ με αυτό.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 21, 2009)

Είναι γεγονός ότι η θεωρία του Δαρβίνου στο ελληνικό σχολείο ουσιαστικά δεν διδάσκεται. Ως διδακτέα ύλη υπάρχει μόνο στη Γ' Γυμνασίου, στο τελευταίο κεφάλαιο (για το οποίο, σύμφωνα με το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα αφιερώνονται 2 (!) διδακτικές ώρες), και στο βιβλίο της Γ' Λυκείου, όπου κάθε χρόνο ανεξαιρέτως βγαίνει εκτός ύλης. Έτσι, στην ουσία μόνο στη Γ' Γυμνασίου προβλέπεται να διδαχθεί, κι αυτό μόνο αν ο εκάστοτε καθηγητής αποφασίσει να τη διδάξει νωρίτερα από τη "φυσιολογική" ροή της ύλης, αφού σχεδόν ποτέ δεν διδάσκεται ένα σχολικό βιβλίο στην ολότητά του. Οι δε δύο ώρες είναι απαράδεκτα λίγες για μια τόσο θεμελιώδη θεωρία.

Ως αποτέλεσμα, τα περισσότερα παιδιά που τελειώνουν σήμερα το σχολείο πιθανότατα δεν έχουν διδαχθεί ποτέ τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχουν ακούσει ποτέ τίποτα για τον Δαρβίνο, αλλά άλλο είναι να διδάσκεσαι μια θεωρία στο σχολείο, στο πλαίσιο της εγκύκλιας παιδείας, και άλλο να μαθαίνεις γι' αυτήν αποσπασματικά από ό,τι τύχει να διαβάσεις στις εφημερίδες ή να ακούσεις από κάποιον γονέα ή φίλο. Νομίζω ότι η αναφορά του δημοσιογράφου σε έλλειψη παιδείας αφορά την απουσία της θεωρίας της εξέλιξης από τα σχολικά εγχειρίδια, και όχι κάποια γενικότερη έλλειψη παιδείας. Πρόκειται για μια μάλλον άστοχη επιλογή λέξεων.

Κατά τη δική μου γνώμη, αυτό που επικρατεί στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι τόσο η άγνοια σχετικά με τη θεωρία του Δαρβίνου αλλά η ελλιπής πληροφόρηση γύρω από αυτήν. Από προσωπική εμπειρία, η πλειοψηφία των παιδιών γυμνασίου και λυκείου με τα οποία έχω έρθει σε επαφή την τελευταία εξαετία (καμιά χιλιάδα περίπου) είχαν ακουστά τον Δαρβίνο, ήξεραν ότι μίλησε για "εξέλιξη", αλλά σχεδόν κανένα δεν είχε ακούσει τον όρο "φυσική επιλογή", τα περισσότερα δε συνόψιζαν τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης χρησιμοποιώντας εσφαλμένες απλουστεύσεις του στιλ "ο Δαρβίνος είναι εκείνος που έλεγε ότι προερχόμαστε από τον πίθηκο" και άλλα παρόμοια. Στην Ευρυτανία δε θυμάμαι μια ομάδα παιδιών που κάποτε με είχε ρωτήσει "ποια θρησκεία είναι εκείνη που λέει ότι προερχόμαστε από τον πίθηκο;"

Δύο πράγματα που πρόσφατα μου έκαναν εντύπωση ήταν τα εξής:
1. Σε μια έρευνα δημοσκόπησης που αφορούσε την εξέλιξη, προ 3-4 ετών, υπήρχε η ερώτηση (δυστυχώς δεν κράτησα το έντυπο, κι έτσι δεν θυμάμαι την ακριβή διατύπωση, όμως θυμάμαι καλά την ουσία της): "Πιστεύετε ότι τα είδη αλλάζουν με την πάροδο των χρόνων;" Οι θετικές απαντήσεις ανέρχονταν στο 70% περίπου, κάτι που μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση, γιατί περίμενα το ποσοστό να ήταν μικρότερο. 
Η αμέσως επόμενη ερώτηση όμως έλεγε "Πιστεύετε ότι ο Θεός έφτιαξε τον κόσμο και τα είδη που ζουν σε αυτόν, έτσι ακριβώς όπως είναι σήμερα;" Και σε αυτή την ερώτηση οι θετικές απαντήσεις ανέρχονταν στο 70%. 
Θυμάμαι ότι από αυτή την κραυγαλέα αντίφαση μου είχε δημιουργηθεί η εντύπωση ότι τελικά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα όσα ξέρουμε ή δεν ξέρουμε για την εξέλιξη, αλλά ότι ένα 30-40% των ερωτηθέντων αδυνατεί να αντιληφθεί το περιεχόμενο μιας απλής πρότασης και να το επεξεργαστεί λογικά, ή αδυνατεί να αντιληφθεί ότι η απάντηση που έδωσε στη μία ερώτηση έρχεται σε ευθεία αντίθεση με την απάντηση που έδωσε στην αμέσως επόμενη.
Αργότερα κατέληξα σε μια άλλη πεποίθηση: ότι ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό των ανθρώπων που απαντούν σε μια έρευνα δημοσκόπησης απαντά στο πόδι, χωρίς να καλοσκεφτεί τι τον ρωτάνε, ενίοτε χωρίς καν να διαβάσει την ερώτηση. Σε ερωτήσεις δε με ηθικό, πολιτικό ή σεξουαλικό περιεχομένο, ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό συνειδητά λέει ψέματα. Έτσι, η εμπιστοσύνη μου στις έρευνες δημοσκόπησης είναι πια μηδαμινή. Αν είναι καλά σχεδιασμένες μπορούν να αποκαλύψουν ορισμένες τάσεις, αλλά ως εκεί. 

2. Ένα κρύο απόγευμα του περασμένου Γενάρη έβλεπα το τηλεπαιχνίδι 50-50 όπου, στον τελικό γύρο, υπήρχε η ερώτηση: "Ποια θεωρία έκλεισε πρόσφατα τα 150 χρόνια από τότε που διατυπώθηκε;". Οι δύο πιθανές απαντήσεις ήταν: α. η θεωρία της σχετικότητας και β. η θεωρία της εξέλιξης των ειδών.
Η παίκτρια έδωσε ως σωστή απάντηση το α (λέγοντας ότι έχει ακουστά την πρώτη θεωρία ενώ την άλλη όχι), και η συμπαίκτριά της συμφώνησε με την επιλογή, δηλώνοντας ότι και εκείνη είχε ακουστά τη θεωρία της σχετικότητας, αλλά όχι τη δεύτερη περίεργη θεωρία. 
Αναλφάβητες πάντως σίγουρα δεν ήταν, γιατί τις ερωτήσεις και τις πιθανές απαντήσεις τις διάβαζαν από την οθόνη.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 21, 2009)

panadeli said:


> [...]
> Θυμάμαι ότι από αυτή την κραυγαλέα αντίφαση μου είχε δημιουργηθεί η εντύπωση ότι τελικά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα όσα ξέρουμε ή δεν ξέρουμε για την εξέλιξη, αλλά ότι ένα 30-40% των ερωτηθέντων αδυνατεί να αντιληφθεί το περιεχόμενο μιας απλής πρότασης και να το επεξεργαστεί λογικά, ή αδυνατεί να αντιληφθεί ότι η απάντηση που έδωσε στη μία ερώτηση έρχεται σε ευθεία αντίθεση με την απάντηση που έδωσε στην αμέσως επόμενη.
> [...]
> Έτσι, η εμπιστοσύνη μου στις έρευνες δημοσκόπησης είναι πια μηδαμινή. Αν είναι καλά σχεδιασμένες μπορούν να αποκαλύψουν ορισμένες τάσεις, αλλά ως εκεί.



Όλο το μήνυμα είναι αποκαλυπτικό -ας πούμε, δεν ήξερα και δεν θυμόμουν ότι το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα αγνοεί τόσο πολύ την θεωρία της εξέλιξης- αλλά ειδικά αυτό το κομμάτι που απομόνωσα, μου φαίνεται το πιο τρομακτικά αληθές (ή αληθινά τρομακτικό).


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 3, 2009)

Μια εικόνα...


----------



## sopherina (Mar 3, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Θυμάμαι ότι από αυτή την κραυγαλέα αντίφαση μου είχε δημιουργηθεί η εντύπωση ότι τελικά το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τα όσα ξέρουμε ή δεν ξέρουμε για την εξέλιξη, αλλά ότι ένα 30-40% των ερωτηθέντων αδυνατεί να αντιληφθεί το περιεχόμενο μιας απλής πρότασης και να το επεξεργαστεί λογικά, ή αδυνατεί να αντιληφθεί ότι η απάντηση που έδωσε στη μία ερώτηση έρχεται σε ευθεία αντίθεση με την απάντηση που έδωσε στην αμέσως επόμενη.


Συγγνώμη που βγαίνω εκτός θέματος αλλά εδώ αγγίξατε μια πολύ ευαίσθητη χορδή μου! Για μένα το πιο τραγικό στοιχείο του ελληνικού σχολείου δεν είναι ούτε η παράλειψη της θεωρίας της εξέλιξης από τα σχολικά εγχειρίδια, ούτε ο βομβαρδισμός και η πλύση εγκεφάλου με τα θρησκευτικά από τις τρυφερότερες ηλικίες μέχρι να πάρεις απολυτήριο, μολονότι κι αυτά τραγωδίες αποτελούν. Το χειρότερο που κάνει (ή ΔΕΝ κάνει) το σχολείο είναι αυτή η απαξίωση της λογικής σκέψης, της αυτονομίας στη μάθηση! Να μάθουν στο παιδί/ στον έφηβο πώς να βγάζει συμπεράσματα, πώς να επεξεργάζεται τα δεδομένα που έχει για να πάει μόνος του ένα βήμα παραπέρα... Μόνο μάθημα από καθέδρας και παπαγαλία και πάμε παρακάτω... Έλεος πια!


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 4, 2009)

Να μην ανοίγω νέο νήμα...

*Ζωή στο κενό
Κουνούπι «επέζησε στο Διάστημα για ενάμισι χρόνο»*

Ένα αφρικανικό κουνούπι που έχει τη δυνατότητα να παραμένει για μήνες σε κατάσταση νάρκης κατάφερε να επιζήσει για 18 μήνες στο εξωτερικό του Διεθνούς Διαστημικού Σταθμού, ανακοίνωσε ο Ρώσος υπεύθυνος του πειράματος.

«Το φέραμε πίσω στη Γη. Είναι ζωντανό και τα πόδια του κουνιούνται» φέρεται να δήλωσε στο ρωσικό πρακτορείο RIA Novosti ο Ανατόλι Γκριγκόριεφ, αντιπρόεδρος της Ρωσικής Ακαδημίας Επιστημών.

Οι προνύμφες του κουνουπιού επέζησαν σε κατάσταση νάρκης εκτεθειμένες στο κενό του διαστήματος και σε θερμοκρασίες που κυμαίνονταν από τους -150 βαθμούς Κελσίου στη σκιά μέχρι τους +60 στον ήλιο, ανέφερε ο Γκριγκόριεφ.

Εκτίμησε μάλιστα ότι το εντυπωσιακό αποτέλεσμα του πειράματος φαίνεται να ενισχύει τη θεωρία της «πανσπερμίας», σύμφωνα με την οποία οι πρώτοι μικροοργανισμοί της Γης είχαν προέλθει από το Διάστημα.

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2009)

Έχω κι άλλη φορά σχολιάσει, πρόχειρα, το θέμα της πανσπερμίας. Και λέω «πρόχειρα» επειδή δεν γνωρίζω για το θέμα ούτε καν αυτά που γράφει η Wikipedia. Από τα λίγα, ωστόσο, που ξέρω, έχω δίκιο να σκέφτομαι ότι είναι λίγο «άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε»; Δηλαδή, η πανσπερμία δεν απαντά στο ερώτημα για τη δημιουργία της ζωής (απλώς το μεταθέτει) και δεν σχετίζεται με τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης (δεν μας ήρθαν τα μοσχάρια από το διάστημα, προφανώς). Οπότε: γιατί σε θέλγει τόσο πολύ αυτή η θεωρία;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 4, 2009)

Βασικά, δεν θέλω ν' ανοίξουμε πάλι τους ασκούς του αιόλου, απλά πέτυχα κατά την καθημερινή μου τσάρκα στο in.gr το αρθράκι και το πόσταρα. Με τραβάει γιατί είναι ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στην αλήθεια απ' ότι είναι ο Δαρβίνος. Επιπλέον, να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν θεωρώ ότι η πανσπερμία, ο Δαρβινισμός και ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός αποκλείονται αμοιβαία.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 4, 2009)

Από τα Νέα: 
Διακόσια χρόνια μετά τη γέννηση του Δαρβίνου, η Εταιρεία Σπουδών Νεοελληνικού Πολιτισμού και Γενικής Παιδείας της Σχολής Μωραΐτη διοργανώνει την Πέμπτη 5 Μαρτίου ημερίδα για την ιστορική προσωπικότητα.

Η ημερίδα με τίτλο «Δαρβίνος: 200 χρόνια από τη γέννησή του» θα λάβει χώρα στις 18:30 στο Αμφιθέατρο του Εθνικού Ιδρύματος Ερευνών (Βασιλέως Κωνσταντίνου 48, τηλ.: 210 6795.000 και 210 3639.979).

Η εξέλιξη της ημερίδας, της οποίας προεδρεύει ο Σάββας Κονταράτος, έχει ως εξής:

_-Η ιεραρχική οργάνωση της ζωής: από τα βιομόρια στις βιοκοινωνίες (Ελευθέριος Ζούρος)
-Η εξέλιξη στο Αιγαίο και στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο (Σάκης Μυλωνάς)
-Στρατηγικές βιολογικού κύκλου: Παράδειγμα εφαρμογής δαρβινικών αντιλήψεων στην οικολογία (Γεώργιος Στάμου)
-Η βιογεωγραφική διάσταση της σκέψης του Δαρβίνου (Σπύρος Σφενδουράκης)
-Οι επτά σταθμοί του δαρβινισμού (Κώστας Κριμπάς)._

Η είσοδος για το κοινό είναι ελεύθερη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2009)

Για παρηγοριά, του είδους «υπάρχουν και χειρότερα»:

Η διευθύντρια του περιοδικού «Bilim ve Teknik» («Επιστήμη και Τεχνολογία») στην Τουρκία έχασε τη δουλειά της επειδή επιχείρησε, με την ευκαιρία των 200 χρόνων από τη γέννηση του Δαρβίνου, να προβάλει στην πρώτη σελίδα του περιοδικού ένα εκτενές αφιέρωμα για τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης των ειδών.

Την είδηση τη βρήκα στη στήλη του Χ. Μιχαηλίδη στην Ελευθεροτυπία:
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_fpage_text/id=35746996 ή
http://new.enet.gr/?i=arthra-sthles.el.home&id=27101

Στη σελίδα του _Nature_ γράφονται φαιδρά, όπως:
Everybody in our country knows factually, based on evidence, that - evolution theory is a lie. Turkish people are very intelligent and we will not accept this fabrication. There is not one single transitional fossil, there is not one single evidence to show that graduation has occurred in nature. For 300-400 millions of years, living beings have not changed. We believe our eyes, not Darwin!​


----------



## Palavra (Mar 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> For 300-400 millions of years, living beings have not changed. *We believe our eyes, not Darwin!*


Να που βγαίνει αληθινή η Βίβλος! Ο Μαθουσάλας ζει! Και μάλιστα δεν είναι μόνο ένας...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 18, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Να που βγαίνει αληθινή η Βίβλος! Ο Μαθουσάλας ζει! Και μάλιστα δεν είναι μόνο ένας...


O Αυνάν κι αν ζει! :)

Κάτι δικαστικές περιπλοκές είχαν στην Τουρκία και με το βιβλίο του Ντώκινς.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 18, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> O Αυνάν κι αν ζει! :)



Ζει και βασιλεύει και τον κόσμο κυριεύει, από ό,τι φαίνεται


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> O Αυνάν κι αν ζει! :)





Palavra said:


> Ζει και βασιλεύει και τον κόσμο κυριεύει, από ό,τι φαίνεται


Μετά λοιπόν την Μπανανία, να σου και η Αυνανία!


----------



## Liarak (Mar 19, 2009)

Η συζήτηση στον πολιτισμένο κόσμο έχει προχωρήσει στο ερώτημα αν υπάρχει η 'κοινωνική θεωρία της εξέλιξης' και μόνο οι φονταμελιστές τηλεευαγγελιστές της Αμερικής αμφισβητούν ακόμα τον Δαρβίνο και τους νεοδαρβινιστές, τουλάχιστον είναι οι μόνοι που προσπαθούν να επιχειρηματολογήσουν επί του θέματος.

Βέβαια όταν τίθενται ερωτήματα του τύπου 'Προέρχεται ο άνθρωπος από τον πίθηκο;' που φανερώνουν και την άγνοια του ερωτώντος για την θεωρία του Δαρβίνου, δικαίως λαμβάνουν αντιφατικές απαντήσεις.


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2009)

Πάντως, για να γυρίσω στο παλότερο, εγώ σχολείο τελείωσαπριν το '99 και στο σχολείο έμαθα και για τη φυσική επιλογή και για την εξέλιξη. Στο μάθημα της βιολογίας. θυμ΄μαιμάλιστα τα παραδειγματα με τις πεταλούδες της Αγγλίας και τη βιομηχανική επανάσταση. 
θα ήθελα πάντως να δώ τιςερωτήσεις της δημοσκόπισης πρώτα.Γιατί αν η ερώτηση ήταν ποιός εφτιαξε τον κόσμο, ε, οιπερισ΄σοτεροι θα απαντούσαν ο θεός (ή κάτι που πεφτει στην ίδια κατηγορία π.χ. λένε οι παππάδες ότι τον έφτιαξε ο θεός). 

Τώρα, στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι θέμα κι εγώ αυτ΄το θεωρώ δέιγμα πολιτισμού, όπως δεν είναι θέμα στις περισσότερες χώρες, εκτός ΗΠΑ. Γιαίτ να καθόμαστε να προβλήματιζόμαστε για το μη- υπαρκτό πρόβλημα; Κανένας γονιός Έλληνας δεν βγήκε με πανώ να φωνάζει κατά της βιολογίας στα σχολεία (που δεν έχει μόνο Δαρβίνο αλλά κι άλλα πολλά). 
BTW, Lierak, όχι στον πολιτισμένο κόσμο αλλά στους ακαδημαϊκούς συγκεκριμένα αναπτύσσονται οι συζητησεις περί κοινωνικής εξελιξής κλπ. Εκτός αν ταυτίζονται αυτές οι έννοιες, που σημαίνει ότι όσοιδενείναι ακαδημαϊκοί είναι απολίτιστοι.


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 23, 2009)

SBE said:


> Τώρα, στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι θέμα κι εγώ αυτ΄το θεωρώ δέιγμα πολιτισμού, όπως δεν είναι θέμα στις περισσότερες χώρες, εκτός ΗΠΑ.



Στην Ελλάδα βέβαια ούτε η πρωινή σχολική προσευχή είναι θέμα. Κι αυτό δείγμα πολιτισμού είναι;


----------



## Liarak (Mar 23, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Στην Ελλάδα βέβαια ούτε η πρωινή σχολική προσευχή είναι θέμα. Κι αυτό δείγμα πολιτισμού είναι;



Ούτε και η παρέλαση βεβαίως (επίκαιρο)



SBE said:


> BTW, Lierak, όχι στον πολιτισμένο κόσμο αλλά στους ακαδημαϊκούς συγκεκριμένα αναπτύσσονται οι συζητησεις περί κοινωνικής εξελιξής κλπ. Εκτός αν ταυτίζονται αυτές οι έννοιες, που σημαίνει ότι όσοιδενείναι ακαδημαϊκοί είναι απολίτιστοι.



Ήθελα απλά να τονίσω την διαφορά αποδοχής της θεωρίας της εξέλιξης. Βέβαια ο κόσμος που η ακαδημαική του κοινότητα ασχολείται με την κοινωνική εξέλιξη και όχι με τις κουκούλες, ε ναι είναι πολιτισμένος.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 23, 2009)

Οι αναφορές στην παρέλαση και την πρωινή προσευχή, καμία σχέση δεν έχουν με το θέμα. Απορώ γιατί αναφέρθηκαν.



SBE said:


> BTW, Lierak, όχι στον πολιτισμένο κόσμο αλλά στους ακαδημαϊκούς συγκεκριμένα αναπτύσσονται οι συζητησεις περί κοινωνικής εξελιξής κλπ. Εκτός αν ταυτίζονται αυτές οι έννοιες, που σημαίνει ότι όσοι δενείναι ακαδημαϊκοί είναι απολίτιστοι.



Πολύ οξυδερκής παρατήρηση. Αυτό που δεν έχει ειπωθεί νομίζω ούτε σε αυτή, αλλά ούτε και στην προηγούμενη συζήτηση ευθέως και σαφώς, είναι η αντίληψη η οποία δυστυχώς κυριαρχεί στους ακαδημαϊκούς, πολιτισμένους κλπ κλπ κύκλους ότι:

Δαρβίνος+εξέλιξη=επιστήμη, πρόοδος, αλήθεια 
όλα τα άλλα=πυρ το εξώτερο.

Όποιος διαφωνεί με το ανέσπερο φως της Δαρβίνειας λογικής, αυτομάτως κατατάσσεται με την κυρία Λουκά και τους Νεφιλίμ.


----------



## Liarak (Mar 23, 2009)

> Οι αναφορές στην παρέλαση και την πρωινή προσευχή, καμία σχέση δεν έχουν με το θέμα. Απορώ γιατί αναφέρθηκαν.



Τα παιδιά που λένε την πρωϊνή προσευχή έχουν άραγε επιλέξει να την λένε; Οι φαντάροι που παρελαύνουν κάθε χρόνο, κι αυτοί το επέλεξαν; Γίνεται ο παραλληλισμός λοιπόν με αυτούς που γνωρίζουν το περιεχόμενο της θεωρίας του Δαρβίνου και 'επιλέγουν' να διαφωνούν με αυτήν. 





> Πολύ οξυδερκής παρατήρηση. Αυτό που δεν έχει ειπωθεί νομίζω ούτε σε αυτή, αλλά ούτε και στην προηγούμενη συζήτηση ευθέως και σαφώς, είναι η αντίληψη η οποία δυστυχώς κυριαρχεί στους ακαδημαϊκούς, πολιτισμένους κλπ κλπ κύκλους ότι:
> 
> Δαρβίνος+εξέλιξη=επιστήμη, πρόοδος, αλήθεια
> όλα τα άλλα=πυρ το εξώτερο.
> ...



Κάθε άποψη είναι σεβαστή (της Κας Λουκά συμπεριλαμβανομένης) :). Διατηρώ όμως το δικαίωμα να διαμορφώνω την προσωπική μου εκτίμηση για τα άτομα ανάλογα με τις θέσεις που εκφράζουν. Για παράδειγμα Ambrose, η άποψη σου οτι μπορεί να συνυπάρχει η εξέλιξη με τον ευφυή σχεδιασμό, είναι έσπερο φως για την δική μου λογική.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 23, 2009)

Liarak said:


> Τα παιδιά που λένε την πρωϊνή προσευχή έχουν άραγε επιλέξει να την λένε; Οι φαντάροι που παρελαύνουν κάθε χρόνο, κι αυτοί το επέλεξαν; Γίνεται ο παραλληλισμός λοιπόν με αυτούς που γνωρίζουν το περιεχόμενο της θεωρίας του Δαρβίνου και 'επιλέγουν' να διαφωνούν με αυτήν.



Από τη στιγμή που τα έχουν στείλει οι γονείς του εκεί, ναι. Το έχουν επιλέξει. Αλλά το ζήτημα δεν είναι αυτό. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι βάζετε στο ίδιο τσουβάλι πολιτισμό, πρόοδο, την εκπαίδευση, την παρέλαση, κοινωνικά και πολιτικά ζητήματα και τον Δαρβίνο. Δηλαδή, αυτό που είπα παραπάνω και στο οποίο δεν απάντησες ουσιαστικά. Ότι Δαρβίνος=επιστημονική αλήθεια και πρόοδος και ό,τι δεν τον δέχεται=συντηρητισμός, αντιδραστικότητα κλπ κλπ. 

Έτσι δημιουργείται ένα ολόκληρο πλέγμα ιδεολογιών και καταστάσεων που γίνεται κουβάρι και δημιουργεί πόλωση και στρατόπεδα. Παράδειγμα: μπορεί ένας σύγχρονος επιστήμονας ερευνητής σε ένα ίδρυμα όπως π.χ. το CERN να γράφει σε πολυτονικό και να πηγαίνει τις Κυριακές στην εκκλησία; 



Liarak said:


> Για παράδειγμα Ambrose, η άποψη σου οτι μπορεί να συνυπάρχει η εξέλιξη με τον ευφυή σχεδιασμό, είναι έσπερο φως για την δική μου λογική.



Μα δεν με απασχολεί. Εγώ άλλο ρώτησα. Και δεν απάντησες.


----------



## curry (Mar 23, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Από τη στιγμή που τα έχουν στείλει οι γονείς του εκεί, ναι. Το έχουν επιλέξει.



Μικρό off-topic σχόλιο: όταν σε στέλνουν οι γονείς σου κάπου, δεν το επιλέγεις εσύ, αλλά οι γονείς σου. Και αφού το σχολείο είναι υποχρεωτικό και δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση (δωρεάν δημόσια εκπαίδευση χωρίς πρωινή προσευχή), δεν υπάρχει καν επιλογή, ούτε για τους γονείς.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 23, 2009)

curry said:


> Μικρό off-topic σχόλιο: όταν σε στέλνουν οι γονείς σου κάπου, δεν το επιλέγεις εσύ, αλλά οι γονείς σου. Και αφού το σχολείο είναι υποχρεωτικό και δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική λύση (δωρεάν δημόσια εκπαίδευση χωρίς πρωινή προσευχή), δεν υπάρχει καν επιλογή, ούτε για τους γονείς.



Curry: αποδοχή ή συναίνεση, ισούται με επιλογή.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 23, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Δαρβίνος=επιστημονική αλήθεια και πρόοδος και ό,τι δεν τον δέχεται=συντηρητισμός, αντιδραστικότητα κλπ κλπ.


Δε νομίζω ότι συνήθως κάποιος που δε δέχεται τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης χαρακτηρίζεται συντηρητικός.

Από την άλλη, νομίζω ότι το θέμα που έχει τεθεί εδώ είναι διαφορετικό. Οι περισσότεροι εν Ελλάδι αρνητές της θεωρίας του Δαρβίνου την αρνούνται χωρίς να ξέρουν τι ακριβώς είναι, αλλά έχοντας μια πολύ ασαφή και ανακριβή εικόνα για αυτήν - κάπου πήγα, κάποιον είδα, κάτι μου 'πε να σας πω. Εκεί βρίσκεται και η ένσταση της αντίθετης πλευράς: πώς απορρίπτεις κάτι χωρίς να ξέρεις τι είναι;

Επίσης, το επιχείρημα των Τούρκων ότι «τα τελευταία 300 εκατομμύρια χρόνια δεν έχουμε δει (αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να το δεις!!!) τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης, άρα την απορρίπτουμε» δεν είναι επιστημονικό. Και όμως, το χρησιμοποιούν πολλοί και εκτός Τουρκίας για να υποστηρίξουν τη θέση τους. Ωστόσο, δεν είναι δυνατόν ένα τέτοιο επιχείρημα να έχει την ίδια βαρύτητα με τα επιχειρήματα πολλών *επιστημονικών *κλάδων που έχουν συμβάλλει στην υποστήριξη της συγκεκριμένης θεωρίας.

Και επίσης, όταν η εναλλακτική είναι σχολείο + προσευχή ή υφίσταμαι τις συνέπειες του νόμου καθώς η εκπαίδευση είναι υποχρεωτική, δεν μπορείς να μιλάς για επιλογή.


----------



## curry (Mar 23, 2009)

Ambrose: Ωραία, άρα με αυτή τη λογική, όποιος δεν αποδέχεται ή διαφωνεί ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο, η άλλη επιλογή που έχει είναι να μην στείλει το παιδί του στο σχολείο ή να αλλάξει χώρα. Αν αυτό περιγράφεται ως δικαίωμα στην επιλογή, εγώ είμαι η Μόνικα Μπελούτσι.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 23, 2009)

Στα υπόψιν, για όσους διαβάζουν τα της εξελικτικής θεωρίας ...σαν ευαγγέλιο 
http://www.psichogios.gr/book.asp?cid=22554


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Στα υπόψιν, για όσους διαβάζουν τα της εξελικτικής θεωρίας ...σαν ευαγγέλιο
> http://www.psichogios.gr/book.asp?cid=22554



Έχεις διαβάσει και το _God Delusion_ και το _Dawkins Delusion_ για να μας πεις μια άποψη; Εγώ έχω διαβάσει το πρώτο δύο φόρες και δεν σκοπεύω να διαβάσω το δεύτερο, ούτε ως πνευματική άσκηση, γιατί είμαι προκατειλημμένος (πριν από τον Ντόκινς). Στο Amazon οι απόψεις των αναγνωστών, όπως είναι φυσικό, διίστανται.


----------



## Liarak (Mar 23, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Από τη στιγμή που τα έχουν στείλει οι γονείς του εκεί, ναι. Το έχουν επιλέξει. Αλλά το ζήτημα δεν είναι αυτό. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι βάζετε στο ίδιο τσουβάλι πολιτισμό, πρόοδο, την εκπαίδευση, την παρέλαση, κοινωνικά και πολιτικά ζητήματα και τον Δαρβίνο. Δηλαδή, αυτό που είπα παραπάνω και στο οποίο δεν απάντησες ουσιαστικά. Ότι Δαρβίνος=επιστημονική αλήθεια και πρόοδος και ό,τι δεν τον δέχεται=συντηρητισμός, αντιδραστικότητα κλπ κλπ.
> 
> Έτσι δημιουργείται ένα ολόκληρο πλέγμα ιδεολογιών και καταστάσεων που γίνεται κουβάρι και δημιουργεί πόλωση και στρατόπεδα. Παράδειγμα: μπορεί ένας σύγχρονος επιστήμονας ερευνητής σε ένα ίδρυμα όπως π.χ. το CERN να γράφει σε πολυτονικό και να πηγαίνει τις Κυριακές στην εκκλησία;



Ας προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω λοιπόν. Ασφαλώς και μπορεί ο σύγχρονος επιστήμονας του CERN να εκκλησιάζεται γιατί ο εκκλησιασμός από μόνος του δεν σημαίνει και πολλά (μπορεί να αποτελεί προϊόν της παράδοσης, κοινωνικών αναγκών κ.λπ.[θα έλεγα και προπαγάνδας σε σύνδεση με την σχολική προσευχή]) και τέλος πάντων δεν με πολυενδιαφέρει το τι κάνει στον ελεύθερο χρόνο του. Το ίδιο περίπου ισχύει και με το πολυτονικό. Αν μου έλεγες όμως ότι αυτός ο επιστήμονας έχει κάθε βδομάδα ραντεβού με τον προσωπικό του αστρολόγο, πιστεύω ότι οι δύο αυτές δραστηριότητές του είναι ασύμβατες. 
Αν πραγματικά ,μετά από ώριμη σκέψη, πιστεύει στον θεό τότε ποιός ο λόγος της έρευνάς του για γκραβιτόνια και άλλα σωματίδια; Η μια του δραστηριότητα υποδαυλίζει την άλλη και τελικά δεν θα είναι καλός ούτε στην μια ούτε στην άλλη οπότε το είδος του θα εκλείψει σύντομα.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 23, 2009)

Liarak said:


> Αν πραγματικά ,μετά από ώριμη σκέψη, πιστεύει στον θεό τότε ποιός ο λόγος της έρευνάς του για γκραβιτόνια και άλλα σωματίδια; Η μια του δραστηριότητα υποδαυλίζει την άλλη και τελικά δεν θα είναι καλός ούτε στην μια ούτε στην άλλη οπότε το είδος του θα εκλείψει σύντομα.



Μα αυτό είναι που δεν καταλαβαίνω. Το γιατί τα γκραβιτόνια και ο Θεός αποκλείονται αμοιβαία.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Liarak said:


> ...οπότε το είδος του θα εκλείψει σύντομα.


Not soon enough.


----------



## Liarak (Mar 23, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Μα αυτό είναι που δεν καταλαβαίνω. Το γιατί τα γκραβιτόνια και ο Θεός αποκλείονται αμοιβαία.



Μάλλον δεν έχουμε ούτε τον ίδιο ορισμό για τον θεό (ίσως γιατί το γράφεις με κεφαλαίο Θ). Οταν κάποιος ψάχνει να βρεί τα συστατικά του σύμπαντος και την συνολική θεωρία της προέλευσης του Κόσμου, ε δεν την έχει την απάντηση στο τσεπάκι του οτι δλδ υπάρχει ένα υπέρτατο ον που έκατσε και τα σχεδίασε αναλυτικά, τα κατασκεύασε, τα έθεσε σε κίνηση και απολαμβάνει απ'έξω το δημιούργημά του. Ή δεν την πολυπιστεύει αυτήν την εξήγηση του υπέρτατου δημιουργού ή κοροιδεύει τον κόσμο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έχεις διαβάσει και το _God Delusion_ και το _Dawkins Delusion_ για να μας πεις μια άποψη; Εγώ έχω διαβάσει το πρώτο δύο φόρες και δεν σκοπεύω να διαβάσω το δεύτερο, ούτε ως πνευματική άσκηση, γιατί είμαι προκατειλημμένος (πριν από τον Ντόκινς). Στο Amazon οι απόψεις των αναγνωστών, όπως είναι φυσικό, διίστανται.



Για το πρώτο delusion έχω (προτιμώ να μείνω με προβληματισμό στο Γονίδιό του), για το δεύτερο delusion όχι (πάντως όχι ακόμη και μόνο από κριτική) και η γενική μου άποψη... After me, the deluge. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Με λίγα λόγια, πάντως, κάτι που με ενόχλησε από τις προηγούμενες (κάνα δυο σελίδες πίσω) συζητήσεις και θυμάμαι θολά ότι ήθελα να το σχολιάσω: κάθε εξήγηση του κόσμου με το επιχείρημα ότι κάποιος τον έφτιαξε έτσι, αποτελεί εμπόδιο στην επιστημονική έρευνα. Δεν σηκώνει ο επιστήμονας τα χέρια ψηλά όταν δεν βρίσκει την απάντηση, δεν λέει «θέλημα θεού θα είναι». Συνεχίζει απλώς την έρευνα. Για τον επιστήμονα, ο υπέρτατος δημιουργός είναι μια αχρείαστη παράμετρος — μέχρι και επικίνδυνη, αλλά σίγουρα αντιεπιστημονική, όταν μπαίνει σε οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια εξήγησης.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 23, 2009)

Liarak said:


> Μάλλον δεν έχουμε ούτε τον ίδιο ορισμό για τον θεό (ίσως γιατί το γράφεις με κεφαλαίο Θ). Οταν κάποιος ψάχνει να βρεί τα συστατικά του σύμπαντος και την συνολική θεωρία της προέλευσης του Κόσμου, ε δεν την έχει την απάντηση στο τσεπάκι του οτι δλδ υπάρχει ένα υπέρτατο ον που έκατσε και τα σχεδίασε αναλυτικά, τα κατασκεύασε, τα έθεσε σε κίνηση και απολαμβάνει απ'έξω το δημιούργημά του. Ή δεν την πολυπιστεύει αυτήν την εξήγηση του υπέρτατου δημιουργού ή κοροιδεύει τον κόσμο.




Δεν ξέρω. Όταν ακούω για βιβλία όπως του Ντώκινς, σκέφτομαι ταυτόχρονα ότι πολλοί από τους επιστήμονες που έψαχναν τα γκραβιτόνια της εποχής τους, π.χ. βλ. Νεύτωνας, Γαλιλαίος, Τζορντάνο Μπρούνο, Άινσταϊν (I want to know His thoughts, the rest are details) πίστευαν στο Θεό και μέσα από την επιστήμη τους, προσπαθούσαν να ανακαλύψουν κάτι από τα μυστήρια της δημιουργίας του. Τώρα, πώς φτάσαμε στο σημείο να θεωρούνται αμοιβαία αποκλειόμενα αυτά τα δύο, δεν ξέρω. Σεβαστό όμως ως προσωπική επιλογή. 

Για μένα είναι συμπληρωματικά.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν σηκώνει ο επιστήμονας τα χέρια ψηλά όταν δεν βρίσκει την απάντηση, δεν λέει «θέλημα θεού θα είναι». Συνεχίζει απλώς την έρευνα. Για τον επιστήμονα, ο υπέρτατος δημιουργός είναι μια αχρείαστη παράμετρος — μέχρι και επικίνδυνη, αλλά σίγουρα αντιεπιστημονική, όταν μπαίνει σε οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια εξήγησης.


Μία είναι η λαθροχειρία που λές, όταν βγάζεις κρυφό άσο από το μανίκι τον Θεό, η άλλη όταν η επιστημονική άποψη μασκαρεύεται σε οριστική αλήθεια, με την οποία θα ξεκαρδιστούν οι μεταγενέστεροι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Κακά, κάκιστα τα δόγματα όταν εμποδίζουν την πρόοδο. Μόνο που χρειάζονται κάποια «δόγματα» όταν σχεδιάζουμε σπίτια, αεροπλάνα, ακόμα και φάρμακα. Μέχρι να βγει το επόμενο, γιατί η πραγματική επιστήμη δεν σταματά στις δοξασίες της προϊστορίας και του σπηλαίου. Ούτε καν στις περυσινές.


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 23, 2009)

Ως συνήθως, όσο κοιμόμουν η συζήτηση προχώρησε πάρα πολύ.

Νομίζω ότι εδώ συζητιούνται ταυτόχρονα τρία (τουλάχιστον) θέματα:

α) Ένα περί "πολιτισμού" σε μία χώρα, σε σχέση με την αποδοχή της επιστήμης ή/και το χωρισμό κράτους/εκκλησίας. Άλλο το να υπάρχει κόσμος που και αποδέχεται την επιστήμη και πιστεύει στο Θεό (και ασε τον Χίτσενς να λέει "I don't capitalize my concepts" - εγώ και τη Φυσική με κεφαλαίο τη γράφω) και άλλο το να μη διδάσκεται ένα κομμάτι της σημερινής επιστήμης στο σχολείο, το να υποχρεώνονται πιτσιρίκια να προσεύχονται όχι από τους γονείς τους, αλλά από την πολιτεία:

[...] προκύπτει ότι στην τόνωση του θρησκευτικού συναισθήματος των μαθητών, εκτός των άλλων, θα βοηθήσει η καθημερινή κοινή προσευχή, η οποία υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να γίνεται με την απαιτούμενη ευλάβεια, κάθε ημέρα πριν από την έναρξη των μαθημάτων, σε κοινή συγκέντρωση μαθητών και διδακτικού προσωπικού στο προαύλιο του Σχολείου, καθώς και ο εκκλησιασμός των μαθητών. "

(Εγκύκλιος Φ200/21/16/139240/26-11-1977 ΥΠ.Ε.Π.Θ)


β) Για να απαντήσω στον Ambrose περί πολυτονικού: ξέρω ότι μέχρι πριν από 5-6 χρόνια ο Στέφανος Τραχανάς των Πανεπιστημιακών Εκδόσεων Κρήτης έβγαζε τα βιβλία του σε πολυτονικό. Σχετικά με το αν πηγαίνουν επιστήμονες στην Εκκλησία κάθε Κυριακή: εδώ στην Αμερική ξέρω πολλούς. Κανέναν όμως που δεν αποδέχεται τη θεωρία της εξέλιξης (το οποίο ακούγεται και κάπως αστείο: σα να λέμε δεν αποδέχομαι τη θεωρία της βαρύτητας ή την κβαντομηχανική).


γ) Σχετικά με τον Ντώκινς: τόσο καιρό απέφευγα να το πω επειδή συμπαθώ πολύ τον νίκελ, αλλά το βιβλίο _Δε Γκαντ Ντιλούζον_ είναι κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη (for what it's worth) το χειρότερό του. Υπάρχουν πολλοί σοβαροί επιστήμονες οι οποίοι πιστεύουν στο Θεό. Τώρα ο Ντώκινς πάνω-κάτω υποστηρίζει είτε ότι είναι ηλίθια θύματα πλύσης εγκεφάλου (την οποία παραδόξως έχουν ξεπεράσει στη δουλειά τους) είτε ότι “τα παίρνουν” από το ίδρυμα Templeton και λοιπά. Συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτό μου θυμίζει τα ψυχροπολεμικά επιχειρήματα στη Δύση ότι κάθε κομμουνιστής ήταν πράκτορας της Κα Γκε Μπε και κάθε αντικομμουνιστής φιλελεύθερος πληρωνόταν από το Πεντάγωνο. Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε, δείτε αυτόν τον διάλογο που οργανώθηκε από το “καταραμένο” ίδρυμα:

http://www.templeton.org/belief/

στον οποίο φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι υπάρχουν και νομπελίστες ακόμα οι οποίοι πηγαίνουν στην Εκκλησία κάθε Κυριακή. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι οπισθοδρομικοί καθώς, προφανώς, αποδέχονται τη σύγχρονη επιστήμη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> ...τόσο καιρό απέφευγα να το πω επειδή συμπαθώ πολύ τον νίκελ...


Χριστέ μου, να μη μου ξαναλάχει αυτό! (Όχι το να με συμπαθήσει άνθρωπος, αλλά το να γίνει η συμπάθεια εμπόδιο στο να διατυπώνουμε τις απόψεις μας.)

Δεν με στεναχωρείς καθόλου με αυτά που λες. Πολεμική κάνει ο Ντόκινς και δεν θα διαλέξω εγώ τον τρόπο που την κάνει, ούτε θα γίνει συνταγή για τη δική μου συμπεριφορά.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2009)

Ωραία, τώρα που επανήλθε η ηρεμία, διαλιέχτε ο καθείς σας και την καρφιτσούλα του:


Zazula said:


> *Με φτιάχνει* που σήμερα ανακάλυψα αυτά:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Νιώθω ότι, επειδή ο ζαζουλύκος στην αναμπουμπούλα χαίρεται, τώρα είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή να ανοίξουμε ένα νήμα και για την ομοιοπαθητική!Και λέω να του βάλω και για θεματική ετικέτα «science».
.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Νιώθω ότι, επειδή ο ζαζουλύκος στην αναμπουμπούλα χαίρεται, τώρα είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή να ανοίξουμε ένα νήμα και για την ομοιοπαθητική!Και λέω να του βάλω και για θεματική ετικέτα «science».
> .


Ωραία. Να πω σ' ένα φίλο μου φαρμακοποιό να γραφτεί στο φόρουμ. Αφιονίζεται και μόνο τη λέξη που ακούει.


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 23, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Ως συνήθως, όσο κοιμόμουν η συζήτηση προχώρησε πάρα πολύ.



Εντάξει λοιπόν, αν είναι να το κανιβαλίσουμε το νήμα, κι εγώ μαζί: κάτι μου θύμιζε η πρότασή μου περί ύπνου, και τώρα το βρήκα. Είναι από τον Μπέκετ:

"Was I sleeping, while the others suffered? Am I sleeping now?"

@ αδμινς: φιλ φρι του ντιλιτ δις ποστ.


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 23, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> όταν η επιστημονική άποψη μασκαρεύεται σε οριστική αλήθεια, με την οποία θα ξεκαρδιστούν οι μεταγενέστεροι.



Εξαρτάται ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι μεταγενέστεροι... Ας πάρουμε ως παράδειγμα τον Νιούτον. Ακόμα και η γιαγιά μου ξέρει ότι ο Νιούτον έχει "ξεπεραστεί". Για ρώτα όμως φτασμένους επιστήμονες τι πιστεύουν για την προσφορά του: όλοι ανεξαιρέτως θα σου πουν ότι ήταν ανάμεσα στις κορυφαίες ιδιοφυίες όλων των εποχών. Και παρόλο που ο ίδιος ο Νιούτον νόμιζε ότι είχε λύσει σωστά πολύ περισσότερα προβλήματα απ' αυτά που πιστεύουμε σήμερα, _κανένας_ δεν θα ξεκαρδιστεί μαζί του.

Ο ίδιος βέβαια, είχε πει:

"I do not know what I may appear to the world, but to myself I seem to have been only like a boy playing on the sea-shore, and diverting myself in now and then finding a smoother pebble or a prettier shell than ordinary, whilst the great ocean of truth lay all undiscovered before me."


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 24, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Και παρόλο που ο ίδιος ο Νιούτον νόμιζε ότι είχε λύσει σωστά πολύ περισσότερα προβλήματα απ' αυτά που πιστεύουμε σήμερα, _κανένας_ δεν θα ξεκαρδιστεί μαζί του.


Ασφαλώς όχι. Αν δεν έγινε σαφές αναφερόμουν στην άλλη όψη του αντιεπιστημονισμού, την απλοϊκή αντίληψη που θέλει επιστήμη και αλήθεια σφιχταγκαλιασμένες, για την οποία η επιστημολογία και η ιστορία της επιστήμης δεν έχουν καμιά αυταπάτη. Η επιστήμη είναι μια ιστορική παράδοση, κατά τον Έρνστ Μαχ, ο οποίος καταπιάστηκε με ιστορίες από τη διαδρομή της επιστημονικής γνώσης για να εξηγήσει το μεγάλο επιστημολογικό ερώτημα της εξέλιξής της και να προετοιμάσει τους επιστήμονες για τα πραγματικά τους καθήκοντα. Και σε αυτή την παράδοση υπάρχει γενικότερη συμφωνία σήμερα ότι τα επιστημονικά ζητήματα ορίζονται, αντιμετωπίζονται και «λύνονται» με τρόπο που εξαρτάται από τις περιστάσεις που ανακύπτουν, από τα διαθέσιμα μέσα και τους ψυχολογικούς όρους των πρωταγωνιστών, ενώ η επικράτηση μιας επιστημονικής άποψης είναι μόνο εν μέρει αποτέλεσμα λογικών αρχών. 
Κατά τ' άλλα, γιατι να μη διασκεδάσουμε με παραμυθένιες θεωρίες από την πραγματική επιστήμη, όπως τη θεωρία του αιθέρα ή το κυνήγι του Πλανήτη Χ; :)


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 24, 2009)

OK, ευχαριστώ για τις διευκρινίσεις:



tsioutsiou said:


> Και σε αυτή την παράδοση υπάρχει γενικότερη συμφωνία σήμερα ότι τα επιστημονικά ζητήματα ορίζονται, αντιμετωπίζονται και «λύνονται» με τρόπο που εξαρτάται από τις περιστάσεις που ανακύπτουν, από τα διαθέσιμα μέσα και τους ψυχολογικούς όρους των πρωταγωνιστών, ενώ η επικράτηση μιας επιστημονικής άποψης είναι μόνο εν μέρει αποτέλεσμα λογικών αρχών.



Αυτό δεν αληθεύει. Οι science wars της προηγούμενης δεκαετίας έγιναν ακριβώς επειδή πολλοί κοινωνικοί επιστήμονες (στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία με μηδενικό επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο) υποστήριζαν πάνω-κάτω τα ίδια που γράφεις κι εσύ, ενώ πολλοί φυσικοί επιστήμονες (και λίγοι κοινωνικοί επιστήμονες) υποστήριζαν ότι π.χ. μόνο το χρονοδιάγραμμα αποδοχής μιας θεωρίας έχει να κάνει με ψυχολογικούς παράγοντες κ.λπ. Τέλος πάντων, αυτή είναι μια άλλη κουβέντα.



tsioutsiou said:


> Κατά τ' άλλα, γιατι να μη διασκεδάσουμε με παραμυθένιες θεωρίες από την πραγματική επιστήμη, όπως τη θεωρία του αιθέρα ή το κυνήγι του Πλανήτη Χ;



Για τον Πλανήτη Χ δεν ξέρω οπότε δεν θα μιλήσω. Η θεωρία του αιθέρα όμως δεν ήταν καθόλου παραμυθένια: πολύ και πολλοί σοβαροί επιστήμονες (τόσο θεωρητικοί όσο και πειραματικοί) την θεωρούσαν πολύ σοβαρά. Αν εκ των υστέρων (20/20 hindsight) μας φαίνονται κάποια πράγματα σαν προφανή αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να σημαίνει ότι όντως ήταν προφανή. Αν τα μεγαλύτερα μυαλά υποστήριζαν αυτή τη θεωρία για ένα διάστημα, αυτό συνέβη μονάχα επειδή αυτή ήταν απλώς η καλύτερη θεωρία που υπήρχε τότε.


----------



## Liarak (Mar 24, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> γ) Σχετικά με τον Ντώκινς: τόσο καιρό απέφευγα να το πω επειδή συμπαθώ πολύ τον νίκελ, αλλά το βιβλίο _Δε Γκαντ Ντιλούζον_ είναι κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη (for what it's worth) το χειρότερό του. Υπάρχουν πολλοί σοβαροί επιστήμονες οι οποίοι πιστεύουν στο Θεό. Τώρα ο Ντώκινς πάνω-κάτω υποστηρίζει είτε ότι είναι ηλίθια θύματα πλύσης εγκεφάλου (την οποία παραδόξως έχουν ξεπεράσει στη δουλειά τους) είτε ότι “τα παίρνουν” από το ίδρυμα Templeton και λοιπά. Συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτό μου θυμίζει τα ψυχροπολεμικά επιχειρήματα στη Δύση ότι κάθε κομμουνιστής ήταν πράκτορας της Κα Γκε Μπε και κάθε αντικομμουνιστής φιλελεύθερος πληρωνόταν από το Πεντάγωνο. Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε, δείτε αυτόν τον διάλογο που οργανώθηκε από το “καταραμένο” ίδρυμα:
> 
> http://www.templeton.org/belief/
> 
> στον οποίο φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι υπάρχουν και νομπελίστες ακόμα οι οποίοι πηγαίνουν στην Εκκλησία κάθε Κυριακή. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι οπισθοδρομικοί καθώς, προφανώς, αποδέχονται τη σύγχρονη επιστήμη.



Θα συμφωνήσω ότι όντως πρόκειται για το χειρότερο του βιβλίο, όμως αυτό συμβαίνει απλά επειδή τα υπόλοιπά του είναι εξαιρετικά. Φαντάζομαι ότι έφτασε ο κακομοίρης στα όρια με την πολεμική εναντίον του από τους creationists. Παρ'όλα αυτά όμως διαβάζεται με πολύ ενδιαφέρον. 

Πολύ καλύτερα συνοψίζει την θέση του περί θεού στο τελευταίο κεφάλαιο του 'The Ancestor's Tale' όπου υποστηρίζει ότι η φύση (και η εξέλιξη εν προκειμένω) είναι τόσο θαυμαστή και πολυσχιδής που του φαίνεται αδιανόητο ο άνθρωπος να αποδίδει σε έναν υπέρτατο δημιουργό όλο αυτό το μεγαλείο χάνοντας έτσι την ευκαιρία να το ανακαλύψει ο ίδιος σε βάθος.


----------



## sarant (Mar 24, 2009)

Παρέμπ, πώς και δεν έχει μεταφραστεί το Ancestor's Tale; Ή έχει μεταφραστεί και δεν το πήρα είδηση;


----------



## Liarak (Mar 24, 2009)

Δεν το έχω δεί ακόμα να κυκλοφορεί αλλά ο μεταφραστής του θα πρέπει να υποφέρει ο κακόμοιρος. Εκτός από τα χιλιάδες ζώα, φυτά, βακτήρια και μικροοργανισμούς που αναφέρονται (όχι όλα και με τους λατινικούς επίσημους όρους όπως και πολλά εκλείψαντα είδη) θα πρέπει να ξεπεράσει και τον ύφαλο του pilgrimage που είναι κεντρική λέξη στο βιβλίο. Πιστεύω οτι με την λέξη αυτή ο Dawkins αυτοσαρκάζεται αλλά εμείς το αστείο δεν θα το πιάσουμε αν μεταφραστεί ως 'προσκύνημα'.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 24, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Οι science wars της προηγούμενης δεκαετίας έγιναν ακριβώς επειδή πολλοί κοινωνικοί επιστήμονες (στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία με μηδενικό επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο) υποστήριζαν πάνω-κάτω τα ίδια που γράφεις κι εσύ, ενώ πολλοί φυσικοί επιστήμονες (και λίγοι κοινωνικοί επιστήμονες) υποστήριζαν ότι π.χ. μόνο το χρονοδιάγραμμα αποδοχής μιας θεωρίας έχει να κάνει με ψυχολογικούς παράγοντες κ.λπ. Τέλος πάντων, αυτή είναι μια άλλη κουβέντα.
> 
> Για τον Πλανήτη Χ


Πού θα πάει θα τον βρούμε. Εκατόν πενήντα χρόνια υπόθεση, ατύχησε, αλλά τώρα, βλέπω, κάποιοι την ανασύρουν.

Για τις πολεμικές, χμ, είναι κάπως σαν να λέμε ότι για το κτήριο που τρίζει δεν φταίνε οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί αλλά οι περιβαλλοντολόγοι. Άντε να πεις ότι τους ζαλίζουν λίγο παραπάνω να μην τσιμεντώσουν τα πάντα. :) Γιατί όσο ανακατωσούρες και να είναι οι κοινωνικοί επιστήμονες δεν θα μπορούσαν να φέρουν τις μάχες που μαίνονται στις τάξεις των scientists, αν οι τελευταίοι δεν ήταν ταμπουρωμένοι σε ασυμφιλίωτα εργαστήρια-επιστημονικές ομάδες που διαγκωνίζονται για χρηματοδότηση, χώρια τη ρήξη με τους φτωχούς συγγενείς-θεωρητικούς που το γυρνάνε συχνά εξ ανάγκης στην εφαρμοσμένη. Δεν ξέρω αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο, γιατί λες συγκεκριμένα για την τελευταία δεκαετία που τα ξέρεις από κοντά, αλλά σχετικά με την επιστημολογία και τις αντιφάσεις που ανέδειξε στην έρευνα σε όλο τον εικοστό αιώνα μέχρι σήμερα, δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με ανοικονόμητους κοινωνιολόγους ή ψυχολόγους αλλά με επιστήμονες καθαρά θετικού υπόβαθρου, φυσικής και μαθηματικών. Άραγε ο Λάκατος, μαθηματικός, δεν εξήγησε πώς ένα εξαντλημένο-εκφυλισμένο «ερευνητικό πρόγραμμα», με τη μεθοδολογική σημασία, αλλά και καθαρά πρακτικά, εδώ που τα λέμε, μπορεί να διασώζεται και να ηγεμονεύει για πολλές δεκαετίες σε βάρος γόνιμων ιδεών, που μπορούν να προωθήσουν την επιστήμη, και μόνο από την ικανότητα του εμπνευστή του να τροποποιεί διαρκώς τις βοηθητικές υποθέσεις; 
"Τέλος πάντων, αυτή είναι μια άλλη κουβέντα" και ...μερσί που ήταν ευκαιρία να θυμηθώ μερικά απ' αυτά που μ' αρέσουν.


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 24, 2009)

Μια διευκρίνιση μόνο: αναφέρθηκα στην περασμένη δεκαετία όχι επειδή την ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι, αλλά επειδή οι πιο ακραίες θέσεις εκφράστηκαν παράλληλα με την κυριαρχία του μεταμοντερνισμού.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 24, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> επειδή οι πιο ακραίες θέσεις εκφράστηκαν παράλληλα με την κυριαρχία του μεταμοντερνισμού.


Α, ναι, ...μηδενικού :)


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 24, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Αυτό δεν αληθεύει. Οι science wars της προηγούμενης δεκαετίας έγιναν ακριβώς επειδή πολλοί κοινωνικοί επιστήμονες (στη συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία με μηδενικό επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο) υποστήριζαν πάνω-κάτω τα ίδια που γράφεις κι εσύ, ενώ πολλοί φυσικοί επιστήμονες (και λίγοι κοινωνικοί επιστήμονες) υποστήριζαν ότι π.χ. μόνο το χρονοδιάγραμμα αποδοχής μιας θεωρίας έχει να κάνει με ψυχολογικούς παράγοντες κ.λπ. Τέλος πάντων, αυτή είναι μια άλλη κουβέντα.



Δεν νομίζω η Ντόνα Χάραγουεϊ και ο Μπρούνο Λατούρ να έχουν μηδενικό επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο (θα ανέφερα και άλλους αλλά φοβάμαι ότι θα κατηγορηθώ για μεροληψία). Τα βιβλία τους είναι κάτι παραπάνω από πειστικά και καταδείχνουν ότι τα εργαστήρια δεν είναι στεγανά, ανεπηρέαστα από τις κοινωνικές, οικονομικές, πολιτικές και λοιπές συνθήκες στις οποίες λειτουργούν και ότι οι επιστημονικές θεωρίες φιλτράρονται μέσα από κοινωνκές δυνάμεις, ιδεολογικές παραδοχές, πολιτισμικές αξίες και οικονομικές επιταγές. Ή ακουλοθώντας ένα τζεϊμσόνιο (που δεν είναι καθόλου μεταμοντέρνος) η "αντικειμενικότητα" της επιστημονικής θεωρίας είναι κι αυτή μια αφήγηση με τις τεχνικές και τις στρατηγικές της.


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 24, 2009)

Προσπαθούσα να μην γίνω οφ τόπικ, αλλά δεν μ' αφήνουν ν' αγιάσω. Μάλλον τα τελευταία ποστς πρέπει να μεταφερθούν σε άλλο νήμα.


Κατ' αρχήν έκανα λάθος: έγραψα "μηδενικό επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο" ενώ ήθελα να πω "μηδενικό υπόβαθρο στις φυσικές επιστήμες πάνω στις οποίες μιλούν". Mea culpa.



somnambulist said:


> τα εργαστήρια δεν είναι στεγανά, ανεπηρέαστα από τις κοινωνικές, οικονομικές, πολιτικές και λοιπές συνθήκες στις οποίες λειτουργούν



Κάθε επιστήμονας που χρειάζεται να ζητάει κάθε 2-3 χρόνια χρηματοδότηση για την έρευνά του το γνωρίζει αυτό. Άλλο όμως αυτό, κι άλλο το να λέμε ότι το περιεχόμενο των αποτελεσμάτων τους καθορίζεται από τις συνθήκες αυτές. Για παράδειγμα, τον καιρό του ψυχρού πολέμου υπήρχαν τα μαρξιστικά οικονομικά από τη μία και τα ορθόδοξα οικονομικά από την άλλη, η υλιστική αντίληψη της ιστορίας από τη μία και διάφορες άλλες φιλοσοφικές προσεγγίσεις από την άλλη. Όμως ΔΕΝ υπήρχε η Σοβιετική φυσική από τη μία και η Δυτική φυσική από την άλλη. Όλοι οι επιστήμονες στον πλανήτη τα ίδια προβλήματα προσπαθούσαν να λύσουν με τα ίδια (χοντρικά) εργαλεία και τα ίδια πάνω-κάτω πειράματα...



somnambulist said:


> οι επιστημονικές θεωρίες φιλτράρονται μέσα από κοινωνκές δυνάμεις, ιδεολογικές παραδοχές, πολιτισμικές αξίες και οικονομικές επιταγές.



Σωστά όλα αυτά, αλλά στις φυσικές επιστήμες δεν έχουμε φαινόμενα όπως π.χ. την ιδεολογική μόδα ενός Σαρτρ που αυτή τη βδομάδα είναι σταλινικός, την επόμενη μαοϊκός κ.ο.κ., ή ολόκληρες σχολές γύρω από άτομα σαν τον Αλτουσέρ, το Φουκώ κ.λπ., που βασικά μόλις πεθάνει ο υποστηρικτής τους αρχίζουν να αργοπεθαίνουν. Στη φυσική ο Μπόλτσμαν πέθανε το 1906, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι μετά από λίγα χρόνια άλλαξε η στατιστική μηχανική. Όσο δεν έχουμε καλύτερες θεωρίες και καλύτερα πειράματα, κρατάμε τη θεωρία που είναι βέλτιστη προς το παρόν. 



ΥΓ Για τον Latour συγκεκριμένα, υπάρχει από τον καιρό του περίφημου καυγά το παρακάτω:

http://www.physics.nyu.edu/faculty/sokal/le_monde_english.html

και για να μην κατηγορηθώ κι εγώ για μεροληψία, μια αρκετά διαφορετική προσέγγιση από φυσικό επιστήμονα πάλι:

http://www.tribunes.com/tribune/alliage/35-36/10mermin.htm

Για την Haraway (την οποία δεν την ήξερα ως τώρα): στο λινκ που δίνεις λέει ότι "She wrote her dissertation on the functions of metaphor in shaping research in developmental biology in the twentieth century." Με άλλα λόγια, η έρευνά της ήταν πάνω στο πώς κάνουν έρευνα οι άλλοι (όπως π.χ. είχα συνάδελφους που πήραν διδακτορικό από τμήμα φυσικής, αλλά η διατριβή τους ήταν πάνω στη διδακτική της φυσικής). Κανένα πρόβλημα, τι γίνεται όμως αν το αντικείμενό σου είναι τόσο περίπλοκο που δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι κάνουν οι άνθρωποι που μελετάς;


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 25, 2009)

Το άρθρο του Σοκάλ που παραθέτεις είναι γεμάτο παρανοήσεις και βιαστικά συμπεράσματα. Δεν είναι ο Λατούρ που συγχέει την αναπαράσταση με το πραγματικό, αλλά η αντικειμενικότητα της επιστημονικής θεωρίας. Η επιστήμη χρησιμοποιεί το πείραμα και την παρατήρηση για να περάσει από την αναπαράσταση, δηλαδή την αντιληψη και την αισθητότητα, στο πράγμα αυτό καθαυτό. Συμφωνούμε; Τα μέσα όμως που χρησιμοποιεί παραμένουν άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένα και με τα δύο. Η οπτική που χρησιμοποιεί η επιστήμη (γιατί πρέπει να δεις, να διαβάσεις, να αφουγκραστείς, να παρατηρήσεις για να αναπτύξεις μια θεωρία, έτσι δεν είναι; ) πρέπει να είναι θεωρητικά αποστασιοποιημένη από το σώμα. Αυτό που η Ντόνα Χάραγουεϊ ονομάζει: distant, disinterested gaze. Είναι δυνατόν, όμως, να έχουμε μια τέτοια ματιά, θέαση ή οπτική; 
Ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα το Δαρβίνο και τις παρατηρήσεις του. Κεντρικοί άξονες του δαρβινισμού και του νεοδαρβινισμού είναι η επιβίωση του ικανότερου και η φυσική επιλογή. Είναι βέβαιο ότι βασίζονται περισσότερο σε κοινωνικοπολιτικά αξιώματα παρά σε "αντικειμενικές παρατηρήσεις". Τι βλέπει ο Δαρβίνος; Αυτά που διαβάζει στον Μάλθους. Αποτέλεσμα είναι να υποβιβάζει ένα βασικό άξονα της φυσικής ζωής, δηλαδή τη συνεργασία και τους συμβιωτικούς μηχανισμούς. Ο Ντόκινς προχωράει ακόμα παραπέρα και προσπαθεί να αναπτύξει μια θεωρία του πολιτισμού μέσω του εγωιστικού γονιδίου και των μιμιδίων. Αυτό που του υπαγορεύουν οι πλατωνικές του καταβολές και ο μεταφορντικός καπιταλισμός. Η συνήχηση με τα νεοφιλελεύθερα οικονομικά και την ελεύθερη αγορά είναι τυχαία; (Μ' αυτό δεν θέλω να ισχυριστώ ότι ο Ντόκινς είναι νεοφιλελεύθερος, αλλά ότι η οπτική του είναι έντονα φορτισμένη από κοινωνικές συνεκδοχές). Όχι αν η έμφαση δίνεται στη σύγκρουση και τον ανταγωνισμό. Οι νεοδαρβινικές εκδοχές του Ντόκινς, αλλά και του Ντένετ, απορρίπτουν ή έστω παραβλέπουν τη συνεργασία και τη συμβίωση και παράγουν μια ιδιαίτερα αρνητική έννοια, όπως η μιμιδιακή αντιγραφή (memetic replication) και στη φύση και στην κοινωνία. Αρνητική γιατί ανάγει τις αλληλεπιδράσεις των οργανισμών και του περιβάλλοντος σε ανελέητο ανταγωνισμό για την απόκτηση περιορισμένων πόρων. Η Μαργκούλις έχει μια διαφορετική αφετηρία, που παρεμπιπτόντως είχε ιδιαίτερα αρνητική αποδοχή από την επιστημονική κοινότητα (τυχαίο; Η απάντηση είναι εύκολη). Είναι η θεωρία της καταλληλότερη για να εξηγήσει την πολυπλοκότητα της εξέλιξης; Αν η έμφαση δίνεται σε διαφορετικούς όρους, ναι. Έχει πολιτικό υπόβαθρο η ερώτηση; Αναμφισβήτητα. 

Κι ένα άρθρο που αντιπαραβάλλει τις δύο θεωρίες. http://www.warwick.ac.uk/philosophy/pli_journal/pdfs/speidel_pli_9.pdf


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 25, 2009)

somnambulist said:


> Ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα το Δαρβίνο και τις παρατηρήσεις του. Κεντρικοί άξονες του δαρβινισμού και του νεοδαρβινισμού είναι η επιβίωση του ικανότερου και η φυσική επιλογή. Είναι βέβαιο ότι βασίζονται περισσότερο σε κοινωνικοπολιτικά αξιώματα παρά σε "αντικειμενικές παρατηρήσεις". Τι βλέπει ο Δαρβίνος; Αυτά που διαβάζει στον Μάλθους. Αποτέλεσμα είναι να υποβιβάζει ένα βασικό άξονα της φυσικής ζωής, δηλαδή τη συνεργασία και τους συμβιωτικούς μηχανισμούς.



Συγγνώμη κιόλας, αλλά αυτή η επιχειρηματολογία μου θυμίζει αυτά που έλεγαν κάποιοι στη δεκαετία του 1930: η θεωρία της σχετικότητας δεν είναι σωστή, επειδή ήταν αποτέλεσμα του άρρωστου Εβραϊκού μυαλού του Αϊνστάιν...

Τόσο ο Αϊνστάιν όσο και ο Δαρβίνος δεν έκαναν "αντικειμενικές παρατηρήσεις". Αυτό που έκαναν είναι ότι με βάση τα υπάρχοντα παρατηρησιακά/πειραματικά δεδομένα, πρότειναν _θεωρίες_ οι οποίες εξηγούσαν πολύ περισσότερα δεδομένα απ' ό,τι οι αντίπαλες θεωρίες (ειδικά στην περίπτωση του Δαρβίνου, το να πει κανείς ότι ο Δαρβίνος απλώς είδε ότι είχε διαβάσει, αγνοεί βασικά βιογραφικά στοιχεία).

Εκτός αν θέλεις να πεις κάτι που στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες είναι γνωστό εδώ και δεκαετίες: ότι το τι θα δεις έχει να κάνει με το πού κοιτάς. Καμία διαφωνία, αλλά ο Δαρβίνος για παράδειγμα είχε συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα από τον εξωκοινωνικό φυσικό κόσμο, τα οποία εξήγησε. Δεν αναφέρθηκε στην κοινωνική θεωρία, και στο κάτω-κάτω (ακόμα κι αν είχε ασχοληθεί με την κοινωνία και είχε πει αρλούμπες) η θεωρία της εξέλιξης ξεπερνά το Δαρβίνο. Πολλές φορές στην ιστορία της επιστήμης υπάρχουν ιδιοφυίες οι οποίες φτάνουν στα σωστά συμπεράσματα για τους λάθος λόγους. Αυτό όμως δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι τα συμπεράσματα είναι σωστά, κάτι που το γνωρίζουμε από αμέτρητες παρατηρήσεις και προβλέψεις που έγιναν εκ των υστέρων.



somnambulist said:


> Είναι βέβαιο ότι βασίζονται περισσότερο σε κοινωνικοπολιτικά αξιώματα παρά σε "αντικειμενικές παρατηρήσεις".



Μου θυμίζεις κάτι που είχε γράψει ο Παπαρρηγόπουλος στον πρώτο τόμο (αυτός βέβαια το έγραψε σε πολυτονικό): "ουδέν άλλο προσάγουσιν εις πίστωσιν της εαυτών γνώμης ειμή την ιδίαν πεποίθησιν και κρίσιν".


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 25, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Συγγνώμη κιόλας, αλλά αυτή η επιχειρηματολογία μου θυμίζει αυτά που έλεγαν κάποιοι στη δεκαετία του 1930: η θεωρία της σχετικότητας δεν είναι σωστή, επειδή ήταν αποτέλεσμα του άρρωστου Εβραϊκού μυαλού του Αϊνστάιν...



Το να εξισώνεται μια κριτική με χυδαία ρατσιστικά σλόγκαν δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα. Επίσης, ο ισχυρισμός ότι οι παρατηρήσεις του Δαρβίνου βασίζονται μόνο σε παρατηρησιακά/πειραματικά δεδομένα και δεν είναι απόρροια ΚΑΙ κοινωνικοπολιτικών διαστάσεων, είναι απλώς ανιστόρητος.



agezerlis said:


> Τόσο ο Αϊνστάιν όσο και ο Δαρβίνος δεν έκαναν "αντικειμενικές παρατηρήσεις". Αυτό που έκαναν είναι ότι με βάση τα υπάρχοντα παρατηρησιακά/πειραματικά δεδομένα, πρότειναν _θεωρίες_ οι οποίες εξηγούσαν πολύ περισσότερα δεδομένα απ' ό,τι οι αντίπαλες θεωρίες (ειδικά στην περίπτωση του Δαρβίνου, το να πει κανείς ότι ο Δαρβίνος απλώς είδε ότι είχε διαβάσει, αγνοεί βασικά βιογραφικά στοιχεία).



Εδώ δεν διαφωνώ. Μάλλον θα έπρεπε να έχω γράψει ότι ο Δαρβίνος επηρεάζεται από τον Μάλθους. Συνειδητά ή ασυνείδητα, δεν έχει σημασία. Απλώς να προσθέσω ότι τα παρατηρησιακά/πειραμματικά δεδομένα αποτελούν ένα δίκτυο που συνδέεται με άλλα δίκτυα (γι' αυτό ο Σοκάλ κάνει λάθος -και μάλλον σκόπιμα παρανοεί ότι αυτοί που κάνουν κριτική δεν παραβλέπουν τη σημασία των εμπειρικών δεδομένων, αλλά τα εντάσσουν σ' ένα ευρύτερο πλαίσιο. Αυτό που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι ν' αποφύγουν κάθε λογής αναγωγισμούς (οι επιστήμες βρίθουν από αυτούς) για να δημιουργήσουν μεγαλύτερα, περιεκτικότερα και πιο ανοιχτά σύνολα, συστήματα, δίκτυα, συναρμογές, κλπ.

Επίσης, θα προτιμούσα ν' αποφεύγονται οι προσωπικές αναφορές (πχ μου θυμίζειςχ2) και κάθε κριτική να γίνεται σε επίπεδο θέσεων. Αλλιώς να το γυρίσουμε στην ψυχανάλυση.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 25, 2009)

somnambulist said:


> Ας πάρουμε για παράδειγμα το Δαρβίνο και τις παρατηρήσεις του. Κεντρικοί άξονες του δαρβινισμού και του νεοδαρβινισμού είναι η επιβίωση του ικανότερου και η φυσική επιλογή. Είναι βέβαιο ότι βασίζονται περισσότερο σε κοινωνικοπολιτικά αξιώματα παρά σε "αντικειμενικές παρατηρήσεις". Τι βλέπει ο Δαρβίνος; Αυτά που διαβάζει στον Μάλθους. Αποτέλεσμα είναι να υποβιβάζει ένα βασικό άξονα της φυσικής ζωής, δηλαδή τη συνεργασία και τους συμβιωτικούς μηχανισμούς. [...]
> 
> Οι νεοδαρβινικές εκδοχές του Ντόκινς, αλλά και του Ντένετ, απορρίπτουν ή έστω παραβλέπουν τη συνεργασία και τη συμβίωση και παράγουν μια ιδιαίτερα αρνητική έννοια, όπως η μιμιδιακή αντιγραφή (memetic replication) και στη φύση και στην κοινωνία. Αρνητική γιατί ανάγει τις αλληλεπιδράσεις των οργανισμών και του περιβάλλοντος σε ανελέητο ανταγωνισμό για την απόκτηση περιορισμένων πόρων.



Καλό παράδειγμα κοινωνικοπολιτικού αξιώματος (και όχι αντικειμενικής παρατήρησης) είναι η τελευταία αυτή θέση. Από ποια (αντικειμενική; ) άποψη είναι αρνητική έννοια η μιμιδιακή αντιγραφή, αν όχι από την υποκειμενική κοινωνικοπολιτική άποψη του ανθρώπου που τη χαρακτηρίζει αρνητική; 

Η φυσική επιλογή από την άλλη δεν αποτελεί κοινωνικοπολιτικό αξίωμα, ούτε υποβιβάζει τις έννοιες της συνεργασίας και των συμβιωτικών μηχανισμών, οι οποίες κατέχουν κεντρικότατη θέση στον βιολογικό κόσμο. Ίσα ίσα, τις εξηγεί επιστημονικά. (Κατά σύμπτωση, μια πολύ καλή σύνοψη των σύγχρονων δαρβινικών ερμηνειών για τα φαινόμενα του αμοιβαίου αλτρουισμού και της συνεργασίας βρίσκει κανείς στα γραπτά του Ντόκινς, και ειδικότερα στα κεφάλαια 10 και 12 του Εγωιστικού Γονιδίου)


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 25, 2009)

Επειδή βλέπω να ξεκινάει ένας φαύλος κύκλος, από δω και πέρα θα παραθέτω μόνο άρθρα και πηγές. Άρθρο της Ιζαμπέλ Στενζέρ (μάλλον ούτε κι αυτή καταλαβαίνει την επιστήμη που ασκεί). 

http://www.radicalphilosophy.com/pdf/highlight144.pdf


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 25, 2009)

somnambulist said:


> Το να εξισώνεται μια κριτική με χυδαία ρατσιστικά σλόγκαν δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα. Επίσης, ο ισχυρισμός ότι οι παρατηρήσεις του Δαρβίνου βασίζονται μόνο σε παρατηρησιακά/πειραματικά δεδομένα και δεν είναι απόρροια ΚΑΙ κοινωνικοπολιτικών διαστάσεων, είναι απλώς ανιστόρητος.



Δεν εξίσωσα τίποτε. Αυτό που έκανα είναι ότι παρουσίασα την αναλογία ανάμεσα σε μία περίπτωση (όπου κάποιοι έφεραν εξωεπιστημονικά επιχειρήματα για να υποστηρίξουν μια εξωεπιστημονική θέση στην οποία είχαν φτάσει προτού μελετήσουν την επιστήμη για την οποία μιλούσαν) και σε μία άλλη. 

Και πουθενά δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι "οι παρατηρήσεις του Δαρβίνου βασίζονται μόνο σε παρατηρησιακά/πειραματικά δεδομένα": με παραθέτεις κιόλας να λέω "με βάση τα υπάρχοντα παρατηρησιακά/πειραματικά δεδομένα, πρότειναν θεωρίες". Οι θεωρίες αυτές εξηγούν προφανώς τα δεδομένα, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση τα δεδομένα δεν οδηγούν αυτόματα στις θεωρίες. Αν ήταν έτσι, τότε δεν θα υπήρχαν σημαντικοί επιστήμονες, καθώς ο καθένας θα μπορούσε να καταλήξει στην ίδια θεωρία.

Όσο για τους αναγωγισμούς της επιστήμης: καμία διαφωνία. Απλώς άστα αυτά σε ανθρώπους που έχουν ιδέα για το αντικείμενό τους. Δεν με είδες να γράφω κατεβατά και να παραθέτω τυχαία κείμενα πάνω π.χ. στον Ωριγένη. Αυτό έγινε επειδή δεν ξέρω αρκετά πάνω στο θέμα.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, τώρα που έμπλεξα και τον panadeli, :) μπορώ να αποφύγω τη συνεχιζόμενη εμπλοκή μου σ' αυτόν τον διάλογο...


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 25, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Καλό παράδειγμα κοινωνικοπολιτικού αξιώματος (και όχι αντικειμενικής παρατήρησης) είναι η τελευταία αυτή θέση. Από ποια (αντικειμενική; ) άποψη είναι αρνητική έννοια η μιμιδιακή αντιγραφή, αν όχι από την υποκειμενική κοινωνικοπολιτική άποψη του ανθρώπου που τη χαρακτηρίζει αρνητική;
> 
> Η φυσική επιλογή από την άλλη δεν αποτελεί κοινωνικοπολιτικό αξίωμα, ούτε υποβιβάζει τις έννοιες της συνεργασίας και των συμβιωτικών μηχανισμών, οι οποίες κατέχουν κεντρικότατη θέση στον βιολογικό κόσμο. Ίσα ίσα, τις εξηγεί επιστημονικά. (Κατά σύμπτωση, μια πολύ καλή σύνοψη των σύγχρονων δαρβινικών ερμηνειών για τα φαινόμενα του αμοιβαίου αλτρουισμού και της συνεργασίας βρίσκει κανείς στα γραπτά του Ντόκινς, και ειδικότερα στα κεφάλαια 10 και 12 του Εγωιστικού Γονιδίου)



Η φυσική επιλογή κοινωνικοπολιτικό αξίωμα δεν αποτελεί, αλλά _*υπόθεση*_ μέσα στα πλαίσια της συγκεκριμένης θεωρίας, έτσι δεν είναι; Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ποιο λοιπόν από τα δύο αξιώματα είναι το καλύτερο ή το «σωστό», αλλά το πώς τα υφιστάμενα παρατηρησιακά δεδομένα ερμηνεύονται κάθε φορά. Το ζήτημα είναι ο νους που τα ερμηνεύει και το πρίσμα που επιλέγει. Για να ψάχνει κάτι, κάποιος λόγος θα υπάρχει. Και αυτό που ψάχνεις καθορίζει και αυτό που θα βρεις συνήθως και το πώς θα ερμηνεύσεις αυτό που θα βρεις. Εξαρτάται πόσο ανοιχτό είναι το μυαλό και πώς ο νους επεξεργάζεται αυτά που βλέπει (και τι βλέπει). Ο νους έχει την τάση να φτιάχνει μια εικόνα και μετά να ερμηνεύει τα πράγματα με βάση αυτή την εικόνα, απορρίπτοντας όμως ή αγνοώντας οτιδήποτε άλλο δεν ταιριάζει ή απειλεί αυτή την εικόνα. Εδώ πέρα έχει ορισμένα ενδιαφέροντα βιντεάκια που αφορούν αυτό το ζήτημα (blindness). Όπως και να έχει, δεν θέλω να το πάω τόσο μακριά, αλλά τα θέτω _ενδεικτικά _γιατί το ζήτημα που μας απασχολεί είναι κατά πόσο η έννοια της επιβίωσης (φυσική επιλογή, το δίκιο του ισχυρότερου) είναι αντικειμενικό ή απόλυτη αλήθεια και πως τα εκάστοτε παρατηρησιακά δεδομένα *ερμηνεύονται*.

Δηλ. αν πιστεύεις στο δαρβινισμό είναι σχεδόν αυτονόητο ότι η εξέλιξη έχει γίνει όπως έχει γίνει και κυρίαρχος παράγοντας, κίνητρο και φίλτρο που χρωματίζει τα πάντα είναι η *επιβίωση*. Νομίζω ότι ακόμα και οι συμβιωτικοί μηχανισμοί στη βιολογία ερμηνεύονται υπό το πρίσμα της _επιβίωσης_ και όχι μόνο υπό το πρίσμα της επιβίωσης, αλλά της ιδιοτέλειας, π.χ. γράφει στο εγωιστικό γονίδιο: "In general, associations of mutual benefit will evolve if each partner can get more out than he puts in." Αυτό είναι αντικειμενικό δεδομένο ή ερμηνεία;


----------



## panadeli (Mar 25, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Νομίζω ότι ακόμα και οι συμβιωτικοί μηχανισμοί στη βιολογία ερμηνεύονται υπό το πρίσμα της _επιβίωσης_ και όχι μόνο υπό το πρίσμα της επιβίωσης, αλλά της ιδιοτέλειας, π.χ. γράφει στο εγωιστικό γονίδιο: "In general, associations of mutual benefit will evolve if each partner can get more out than he puts in." Αυτό είναι αντικειμενικό δεδομένο ή ερμηνεία;



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Όντως οι συμβιωτικοί μηχανισμοί ερμηνεύονται στη βιολογία υπό το πρίσμα της (ιδιοτελούς) επιβίωσης. Δεν θα μπορούσε όμως να γίνει αλλιώς. 
Για το κατά πόσο αυτό είναι αντικειμενικό δεδομένο ή ερμηνεία, εγώ θα έλεγα ότι είναι λίγο και από τα δύο, αν και κλίνω μάλλον προς το πρώτο (πάντως κοινωνικοπολιτικό αξίωμα δεν είναι). Στο βαθμό που κάποιος θα επέμενε ότι είναι ερμηνεία, θα του απαντούσα ότι είναι μια μάλλον αυταπόδεικτη ερμηνεία ενός αντικειμενικού δεδομένου.
Να εξηγηθώ:
Η γενική θέση ότι "τα πράγματα που επιβιώνουν καταλήγουν τελικά να επικρατούν έναντι των πραγμάτων που δεν επιβιώνουν" αποτελεί αντικειμενικό δεδομένο ή ερμηνεία; Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι αποτελεί μάλλον αντικειμενικό δεδομένο, διότι απορρέει άμεσα από τον ορισμό της έννοιας της επιβίωσης. Θεωρώ αυταπόδεικτη τη θέση ότι μια οντότητα που επιβιώνει μακροπρόσθεσμα (είτε αυτή καθαυτή είτε υπό τη μορφή αντιγράφων του εαυτού της) καταλήγει να επικρατεί έναντι των βραχύβιων οντοτήτων, οι οποίες, εξ ορισμού, πεθαίνουν σύντομα και άρα χάνονται.

Επειδή έγινε αρκετός λόγος για τον Ντόκινς, αντιγράφω ένα μικρό απόσπασμα από το εγωιστικό γονίδιο: 

Η δαρβινική «επιβίωση του ικανότερου» αποτελεί στην πραγματικότητα μια ειδική περίπτωση του γενικότερου νόμου επιβίωσης του _σταθερού_. Το Σύμπαν κατοικείται από σταθερά πράγματα. Σταθερό πράγμα είναι μια συλλογή ατόμων αρκετά μόνιμη ή αρκετά κοινή ώστε να της αξίζει ένα όνομα. Θα μπορούσε να αντιστοιχεί σε μια μοναδική συλλογή ατόμων, όπως το όρος Μάτερχορν, που διαρκεί για αρκετό καιρό ώστε να αξίζει να την ονοματίσουμε. Ή θα μπορούσε να είναι μια _κατηγορία_ οντοτήτων, όπως οι σταγόνες της βροχής, που εμφανίζονται με αρκετά μεγάλη συχνότητα ώστε να τους αξίζει μια γενική ονομασία, έστω κι αν η καθεμία είναι βραχύβια. Τα πράγματα που βλέπουμε γύρω μας, και τα οποία θεωρούμε ότι χρήζουν εξήγησης –βράχοι, γαλαξίες, ωκεάνια κύματα– αποτελούν όλα, σε μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο βαθμό, σταθερά πρότυπα ατόμων. Οι σαπουνόφουσκες τείνουν να είναι σφαιρικές επειδή η σφαίρα αποτελεί σταθερή διάταξη για μια λεπτή μεμβράνη γεμάτη με αέριο. Σε ένα διαστημόπλοιο, σταθερό υπό μορφή σφαιρικών σταγόνων είναι και το νερό, αλλά στη Γη, όπου υπάρχει βαρύτητα, η σταθερή επιφάνεια του στάσιμου νερού είναι επίπεδη και οριζόντια. Οι κρύσταλλοι του αλατιού τείνουν να έχουν κυβικό σχήμα διότι αυτός είναι ο σταθερός τρόπος στοίβαξης των ιόντων νατρίου και χλωρίου. Στον Ήλιο, τα απλούστερα όλων των ατόμων, τα άτομα του υδρογόνου, συντήκονται για να φτιάξουν άτομα ηλίου, διότι κάτω από τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν εκεί η διάταξη των ατόμων του ηλίου είναι σταθερότερη. 


Παρέθεσα αυτό το μακροσκελές απόσπασμα επειδή έχω την αίσθηση ότι οι περισσότεροι θα συμφωνήσουν πως η γενική αρχή περί _επιβίωσης του σταθερού_ είναι μάλλον αυταπόδεικτη. Η θεωρία της φυσικής επιλογής δεν είναι παρά η επέκταση της ίδιας αρχής στον βιολογικό κόσμο, ο οποίος διαφέρει από τον φυσικό κόσμο σε μια θεμελιώδη παράμετρο: στον βιολογικό κόσμο κυριαρχούν μόρια τα οποία έχουν την ικανότητα να παράγουν αντίγραφα του εαυτού τους, οπότε η έννοια της σταθερότητας καταλήγει να σημαίνει "σταθερότητα υπό τη μορφή αντιγράφων". Ο όρος "φυσική επιλογή" στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι παρά ένας ευφημισμός γι' αυτή τη γενική αρχή. Σημαίνει ότι τα γονίδια (και κατ' επέκταση οι οργανισμοί που τα φέρουν) που καταφέρνουν να αντιγράφουν αποτελεσματικά τον εαυτό τους επιβιώνουν και τελικά κυριαρχούν, ενώ τα γονίδια που δεν αποδεικνύονται τόσο ικανά στην αντιγραφή του εαυτού τους χάνονται στη λήθη της ιστορίας. Τα πρώτα είναι πιο "σταθερά υπό τη μορφή αντιγράφων" απ' ό,τι τα δεύτερα.

Στην περίπτωση της συνεργασίας και της συμβίωσης (μεταξύ οργανισμών, κυττάρων, οργανιδίων ή γονιδίων) τα πράγματα ομολογουμένως γίνονται λίγο πιο περίπλοκα, αλλά η γενική αρχή εξακολουθεί να ισχύει. Πρόσφατα -τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια δηλαδή- οι εξελικτικοί βιολόγοι έχουν επιστρατεύσει τη θεωρία παιγνίων για να εξηγήσουν την εξέλιξη της συνεργασίας και των συμβιωτικών σχέσεων.

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι πολύς κόσμος ενοχλείται με αυτή την κάπως ψυχρή αποτίμηση της ζωής, υπό το πρίσμα γενικών αρχών της φυσικής και των μαθηματικών, και ότι προτιμά να επικαλείται είτε τη μεταφυσική είτε ιδεολογικά χρωματισμένες κοινωνιολογικές/οικονομικές αρχές. Κατά τη δική μου γνώμη, τουλάχιστον, στην επιστήμη δεν χωράει ούτε η μεταφυσική ούτε η ιδεολογία. Και η δαρβινική θεωρία είναι καθαρή επιστήμη, δεν είναι ιδεολογία.


----------



## somnambulist (Mar 26, 2009)

Αχ, αυτή η καθαρότητα της νεοτερικότητας...όταν γύρω μας υπάρχουν μόνο δίκτυα, υβρίδια και συναρμογές. Αν έχει ένα καλό ο μεταμοντερνισμός είναι ότι καταδείχνει την ψευδαίσθηση των σαφών ορίων. Επειδή φαίνεται ότι κανείς δεν διαβάζει τα άρθρα που παραθέτω, απολογούμαι εξαρχής για τη μοκέτα.

In his _The Selfish Gene _ Dawkins seeks to advance a new cultural Darwinism by interpreting evolution of culture in terms of memetics. He argues that the concentration on the gene as the unit of selection is unhelpful when it comes to understanding the evolution of modern man. However, he simply fails to appreciate the immense complications which the notion of 'memes' raises for a theory of human 'evolution'. To replace 'genes' with 'memes' as a basis for understanding 'culture' is to remain on the level of naturalism (as opposed to artificiality). Memetics completely reifies the process of cultural evolution since it has no insight into how such processes involve the technical and social mediation. The idea of culture develops in terms of a process of self-replication analogous to genetic evolution is an assertion at best and completely unfounded.
In spite of his efforts to distance himself from philosophy, Dawkins's influential theory of the selfish gene is a 'replication' of a recognizable philosophical position, that of distinctly Shopenhauerean kind. Brian Goodwin has noted how Dawkins's argument breaks into an essentially religio-metaphysical doctrine, along the following lines: (a) Organisms are composed of groups of genes whose 'goal' is 'selfishly' to leave more copies of themselves (in other words, life is born in sin and our inheritance is a 'base' one); (b) the inherently selfish qualities of this hereditary material find expression in the competitive interactions between epiphenomenal organisms which result in the survival of the fitter variants that are generated by the more 'successful' genes; (c) the struggle for life is endless on account of the fact that the 'fitness landscape', in which organisms evolve and compete with one another, keeps changing (for which we read: we are condemned to a life of conflict and perpetual toil); (d) paradoxically, human beings are able to develop altruistic behaviour that works against their selfish endowment through the training of education and culture (that is, by faith and moral effort humanity can be saved from its fallen, selfish state). 

Goodwin, B (1995), _How the Leopard Changed Its Spots: The Evolution of Complexity_, London, Phoenix. pp 29-30 quoted in Ansell-Pearson, K (1997), _Viroid Life: Perspectives on Nietzsche and the Transhuman Condition_, London: Routledge. pp 12-13.

Kαι:

If we bracket Dawkins' troubling Platonic and neo-Darwinian undercurrent, the interesting point in meme theory is how it historically participates (although carrying very different political undertones) in the same discussion of recent years of post-Fordist philosophy. _The Selfish Gene_ and the attempt to find explanatory tools to conceptualise cultural ideas and practices in an informational fashion resonates deeply with the turn towards post-Fordist production of affects and ideas. Interestingly, memes can be seen as objectifications of immaterial labour packaged as consumer-products -of the digital culture industry, to be more precise. In Dawkins' example, memes can be "tunes, ideas, catch-phrases, clothes, fashions, ways of making pots or of building arches", - where most of these examples given are consumer products - or participate in the control capitalism of marketing and incorporeal transformations. In addition, the politics of governing and contorl are removed from the evolutionary patterns of meme theories, which highlights its resonance with neo-liberal notions of self-governing and the emerging consumer sphere.

Parrika, J (2007) _Contagion and Repetition: On the Viral Logic of Network Culture_ Ephemera vol. 7(2) pp 292-293 available at: www.ephemeraweb.org.

Ο ισχυρισμός ότι ισχύει η φυσική επιλογή στις συμβιωτικές θεωρείες είναι εντελώς εσφαλμένος. Άλλο ένα παράθεμα (πιο σύντομο αυτή τη φορά). 

Symbiotic theories of evolution provide an alternative account concerning population thinking and evolution. They proceed in terms of transversal connections across populations )instead of a genealogical lineage) and heterogeneous assemblages (bacteria, animals, plans, humans, technology). See Parisi, L (2004), _Abstract Sex: Biotechnology and the Mutations of Desire _. London&New York: Continuum Books. p. 141.

πηγή: Parrika, J (2007) _Digital Contagions: A Media Archaeology of Computer Viruses _. Peter Lang. pp 279-280.

Και κάτι τελευταίο. Η σταθερότητα είναι αυταπόδεικτη από τη σκοπιά της κλασικής θερμοδυναμικής από την οποία αντλεί ο Ντόκινς με περισσή βολή. Φυσικοί που ασχολούνται με δυναμικά συστήματα ή συστήματα εκτός ισορροπίας θα έλεγαν άλλα πράγματα, όπως πχ ότι οι βράχοι και οι γαλαξίες είναι δυναμικά συστήματα με διαφορετικές χρονικές κλίμακες. Ο Ντόκινς, φυσικά, αρκείται στην εξαιρετικά επιστημονική διατύπωση: «που διαρκεί για αρκετό καιρό ώστε να αξίζει να την ονοματίσουμε». Καλά έλεγε ο Χάιντεγκερ αναφερόμενος στους θεωρητικούς της κλασσικής μηχανικής: Μα αυτοί γράφουν νόμους για την κίνηση και δεν ξέρουν τι είναι χρόνος.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 26, 2009)

Παραδέχομαι τη φτώχεια του πνεύματός μου. Διάβασα το πρώτο άρθρο και, από την τρίτη πρόταση και πέρα, δεν κατάλαβα γρι. (Αν και δεν μπορώ να μην αναρωτηθώ μήπως αυτός ήταν και ο σκοπός του).

Ως προς το δεύτερο σκέλος, ότι η φυσική επιλογή δεν ισχύει στις συμβιωτικές σχέσεις, δεν ξέρω από πού αντλείς τέτοια σιγουριά σε αυτό που λες, αλλά, πολύ απλά, κάνεις λάθος. Συμβιωτικές σχέσεις αμοιβαίας ωφέλειας απαντούν παντού στον βιολογικό κόσμο (το ήξερες για παράδειγμα ότι το σύνολο των βακτηριακών κυττάρων που ζουν συμβιωτικά με τον οργανισμό μας -στο δέρμα και στο έντερό μας κυρίως- είναι μεγαλύτερο από το σύνολο των κυττάρων του σώματός μας; ) και όλες εξηγούνται με βάση τη φυσική επιλογή. Δεν θα μπορούσε εξάλλου να γινόταν κι αλλιώς.

Ένα σημαντικό σημείο που θα ήταν καλό να ξεκαθαριστεί είναι ότι η φυσική επιλογή είναι επιστημονική θεωρία, όχι φιλοσοφική. Και αν κανείς θέλει να θέσει επιχειρήματα που να την καταρρίπτουν, αυτά οφείλουν να είναι επιστημονικά επιχειρήματα και όχι σοφιστείες.

Έχει πλάκα πάντως. Οι θρησκευόμενοι κατηγορούν τον Ντόκινς για μηδενισμό και οι φιλόσοφοι χαρακτηρίζουν τις θέσεις του θρησκευτικό-μεταφυσικό δόγμα. Ειδικά αυτός ο παραλληλισμός του γονιδιακού εγωισμού με το προπατορικό αμάρτημα μου φάνηκε φοβερός. Ούτε ο Δανίκας δεν γράφει τόσο ευφάνταστες αναλύσεις.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 26, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Επειδή έγινε αρκετός λόγος για τον Ντόκινς, αντιγράφω ένα μικρό απόσπασμα από το εγωιστικό γονίδιο:
> 
> Η δαρβινική «επιβίωση του ικανότερου» αποτελεί στην πραγματικότητα μια ειδική περίπτωση του γενικότερου νόμου επιβίωσης του _σταθερού_. Το Σύμπαν κατοικείται από σταθερά πράγματα. Σταθερό πράγμα είναι μια συλλογή ατόμων αρκετά μόνιμη ή αρκετά κοινή ώστε να της αξίζει ένα όνομα. Θα μπορούσε να αντιστοιχεί σε μια μοναδική συλλογή ατόμων, όπως το όρος Μάτερχορν, που διαρκεί για αρκετό καιρό ώστε να αξίζει να την ονοματίσουμε. Ή θα μπορούσε να είναι μια _κατηγορία_ οντοτήτων, όπως οι σταγόνες της βροχής, που εμφανίζονται με αρκετά μεγάλη συχνότητα ώστε να τους αξίζει μια γενική ονομασία, έστω κι αν η καθεμία είναι βραχύβια. Τα πράγματα που βλέπουμε γύρω μας, και τα οποία θεωρούμε ότι χρήζουν εξήγησης –βράχοι, γαλαξίες, ωκεάνια κύματα– αποτελούν όλα, σε μεγαλύτερο ή μικρότερο βαθμό, σταθερά πρότυπα ατόμων. Οι σαπουνόφουσκες τείνουν να είναι σφαιρικές επειδή η σφαίρα αποτελεί σταθερή διάταξη για μια λεπτή μεμβράνη γεμάτη με αέριο. Σε ένα διαστημόπλοιο, σταθερό υπό μορφή σφαιρικών σταγόνων είναι και το νερό, αλλά στη Γη, όπου υπάρχει βαρύτητα, η σταθερή επιφάνεια του στάσιμου νερού είναι επίπεδη και οριζόντια. Οι κρύσταλλοι του αλατιού τείνουν να έχουν κυβικό σχήμα διότι αυτός είναι ο σταθερός τρόπος στοίβαξης των ιόντων νατρίου και χλωρίου. Στον Ήλιο, τα απλούστερα όλων των ατόμων, τα άτομα του υδρογόνου, συντήκονται για να φτιάξουν άτομα ηλίου, διότι κάτω από τις συνθήκες που επικρατούν εκεί η διάταξη των ατόμων του ηλίου είναι σταθερότερη.
> 
> ...



Απλώς ότι μάλλον υποσκάπτεις την "αντικειμενικότητα" του Ντόκινς, αν την υπερασπίζεσαι με αυτό το απόσπασμα. Μέσα στη μούχλα της αγαθής εμπειριοκρατίας, αραχνιασμένο και σταθεροποιημένο. :)


----------



## panadeli (Mar 27, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Μέσα στη μούχλα της αγαθής εμπειριοκρατίας, αραχνιασμένο και σταθεροποιημένο.



Παιδιά, μην ανησυχείτε. Και η βαρύτητα μια αραχνιασμένη ψευδαίσθηση αγαθής εμπειριοκρατίας της μεταμοντέρνας νεοτερικότητας είναι.

Σύμφωνα με την κλασική μηχανική, ένα σώμα που αφήνεται ελέυθερο να πέσει σε πεδίο βαρύτητας εκτελεί ευθύγραμμη ομαλά επιταχυνόμενη κίνηση, γνωστή και ως ελεύθερη πτώση. Επειδή όμως υπάρχει και ο ατμοσφαιρικός αέρας, η επιτάχυνση δεν είναι σταθερή αλλά μειώνεται, και τελικά μηδενίζεται όταν η αντίσταση του αέρα γίνει ίση με το βάρος, οπότε η κίνηση μετατρέπεται σε ευθύγραμμη ομαλή, αφού πρώτα το σώμα έχει αναπτύξει αρκετά μεγάλη, για τα ανθρώπινα μέτρα, ταχύτητα. Σύμφωνα βέβαια με τον Χάιντεγκερ, οι κλασικοί μηχανικοί δεν ξέρουν τι λένε, γιατί μιλάνε για κίνηση χωρίς να ξέρουν τι είναι ο χρόνος. Ούτε και η βαρύτητα, θα πρόσθετα εγώ. Εξάλλου, η ταχύτητα που αναπτύσσει ένα σώμα που πέφτει από ένα αεροπλάνο είναι αμελητέα, αν τη συγκρίνεις με την ταχύτητα του φωτός. Όλοι ξέρουν δε ότι η υποκειμενική πραγματικότητα δεν είναι παρά μια ψευδαίσθηση.

Μια μικρή συμβουλή όμως προς αλεξιπτωτιστές: υπάρχει πιθανότητα οι σοφιστείες του Χάιντεγκερ να μην σας φανούν χρήσιμες όταν πέφτετε από αεροπλάνο. Καλού κακού, δεν βλάπτει να πάρετε μαζί σας ένα αλεξίπτωτο, μπας και οι κλασικοί μηχανικοί περιγράφουν με αξιόλογη ακρίβεια τους νόμους της κίνησης με τις ξεπερασμένες και αραχνιασμένες θεωρίες τους (αν και ομολογουμένως με μικρότερη ακρίβεια απ' ό,τι η θεωρία της σχετικότητας).


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 27, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Μια μικρή συμβουλή όμως προς αλεξιπτωτιστές: υπάρχει πιθανότητα οι σοφιστείες του Χάιντεγκερ να μην σας φανούν χρήσιμες όταν πέφτετε από αεροπλάνο. Καλού κακού, δεν βλάπτει να πάρετε μαζί σας ένα αλεξίπτωτο, μπας και οι κλασικοί μηχανικοί περιγράφουν με αξιόλογη ακρίβεια τους νόμους της κίνησης με τις ξεπερασμένες και αραχνιασμένες θεωρίες τους (αν και ομολογουμένως με μικρότερη ακρίβεια απ' ό,τι η θεωρία της σχετικότητας).



Panadeli, αυτό που έγραψες μου θυμίζει (έτσι, για να μην παραπονιέται ο somnambulist ότι μόνο αυτός μου θυμίζει... :)) το περίφημο περιστατικό που περιγράφει ο Μπόσγουελ:

"After we came out of the church, we stood talking for some time together of Bishop Berkeley's ingenious sophistry to prove the nonexistence of matter, and that every thing in the universe is merely ideal. I observed, that though we are satisfied his doctrine is not true, it is impossible to refute it. I never shall forget the alacrity with which Johnson answered, striking his foot with mighty force against a large stone, till he rebounded from it - 'I refute it thus.'"

Βέβαια κι εδώ χωράει συζήτηση. Το σημερινό πρόβλημα είναι απλώς ότι όσο πιο περίπλοκη γίνεται η επιστήμη, τόσο πιο μορφωμένος πρέπει να είναι ο άνθρωπος που ασχολείται με τη φιλοσοφία της επιστήμης (και υπάρχουν τέτοιοι). Στο κάτω-κάτω, και ένα παιδί του δημοτικού μπορεί να διαβάσει ένα βιβλίο εκλαϊκευμένου μεταμοντερνισμού και να αρχίσει να μιλάει για δίκτυα και για υβρίδια. Όταν όμως τις πάρει αυτές τις έννοιες και τις εφαρμόσει στην επιστήμη κάνει αυτό που στη φιλοσοφία λέγεται μετάβαση σε άλλο γένος.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ότι χρειάζεται μόρφωση, χρειάζεται. Και όχι μόνο μόρφωση (γιατί τα πτυχία και οι τίτλοι δεν λένε και πολλά), αλλά κυρίως καλιέργεια και πνεύμα. Γιατί στα πιο βασικά ερωτήματα που τίθενται και αμφισβητούν την περσόνα της αντικειμενικότητας που φοράνε μερικοί εκπρόσωποι της επιστήμης, απάντηση μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει δοθεί, πέρα από το "πιστεύω". 

Το πιο τραγικό συμπέρασμα όμως που τουλάχιστον εγώ έχω βγάλει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια παρακολουθώντας με το μη εξειδικευμένο μυαλό μου τις εξελίξεις στις επιστήμες, είναι πώς σήμερα τα επιστημονικά ιδρύματα και το επιστημονικό κατεστημένο έχουν καταλήξει να είναι η νέα ιερά εξέταση. Ή μάλλον η νέα καθολική εκκλησία που σκοτώνει αυτοστιγμεί και δίχως πολλή πολλή σκέψη, οτιδήποτε τολμάει να την αμφισβητήσει. 

Το ένστικτο της επιβίωσης ή αλλιώς αμ' έπος, αμ' έργον.


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 28, 2009)

Προφανώς διαφωνώ. Δεν γράφω γι' αυτό όμως.

Θέλω να σημειώσω ότι αποτελεί σφάλμα να βάζουμε την ιατρική στο ίδιο τσουβάλι με τη βασική έρευνα. Το 2007, για παράδειγμα, το NIH (National Institutes of Health - ναι, στον ενικό) είχε προϋπολογισμό 30 δις δολάρια, ενώ το NSF (National Science Foundation) μόλις 6.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 28, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Προφανώς διαφωνώ. Δεν γράφω γι' αυτό όμως.
> 
> Θέλω να σημειώσω ότι αποτελεί σφάλμα να βάζουμε την ιατρική στο ίδιο τσουβάλι με τη βασική έρευνα. Το 2007, για παράδειγμα, το NIH (National Institutes of Health - ναι, στον ενικό) είχε προϋπολογισμό 30 δις δολάρια, ενώ το NSF (National Science Foundation) μόλις 6.



Δεν την βάζω στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, ένα παράδειγμα έφερα το πρώτο που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 29, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Μια μικρή συμβουλή όμως προς αλεξιπτωτιστές: υπάρχει πιθανότητα οι σοφιστείες του Χάιντεγκερ να μην σας φανούν χρήσιμες όταν πέφτετε από αεροπλάνο. Καλού κακού, δεν βλάπτει να πάρετε μαζί σας ένα αλεξίπτωτο, μπας και οι κλασικοί μηχανικοί περιγράφουν με αξιόλογη ακρίβεια τους νόμους της κίνησης με τις ξεπερασμένες και αραχνιασμένες θεωρίες τους (αν και ομολογουμένως με μικρότερη ακρίβεια απ' ό,τι η θεωρία της σχετικότητας).


Οι γάτες πάντως είναι δισυπόστατες και επτάψυχες, όπως μας λέει η συνάρτηση ψ της κβαντομηχανικής ή ...της ψιψίνας, σε επίπεδο Γάτας του Σρέντιγκερ

Schrödinger's famous thought experiment poses the question: when does a quantum system stop existing as a mixture of states and become one or the other? (More technically, when does the actual quantum state stop being a linear combination of states, each of which resembles different classical states, and instead begins to have a unique classical description?) If the cat survives, it remembers only being alive. But explanations of the EPR experiments that are consistent with standard microscopic quantum mechanics require that macroscopic objects, such as cats and notebooks, do not always have unique classical descriptions. The purpose of the thought experiment is to illustrate this apparent paradox: our intuition says that no observer can be in a mixture of states, yet the cat, it seems from the thought experiment, can be such a mixture. Is the cat required to be an observer, or does its existence in a single well-defined classical state require another external observer?


----------



## Elena (Mar 29, 2009)

Τρεις παρατηρήσεις στα γρήγορα:
α. η φυσική επιλογή δεν είναι συνώνυμη του δαρβινισμού, άσε που ο Δαρβίνος είχε (ήδη) διαβάσει Ed Blythe (προς Νίκο: δεν βάζω Μπλάιθ για ευνόητους λόγους :))... 

β. Ο Dawkins σαφώς και δεν δηλώνει δαρβινιστής:

_"Contrary to my rather ludicrous reputation as an 'ultra-Darwinist' (a slander I would protest more vigorously if the name sounded less of a compliment than it does),* I do not think that the majority of evolutionary change at the molecular level is favoured by natural selection*. On the contrary, I have always had a lot of time for the so-called neutral theory associated with the great Japanese geneticist Motoo Kimura, or it extension, the 'nearly neutral theory' of his collaborator Tomoko Ohta."_
http://issuu.com/robdonn/docs/richard_dawkins__the_ancestor_s_tale/355

(Εντύπωση μου κάνει που δεν αναφέρθηκε (μέχρι στιγμής) ο Kimura από τον panadeli.)




panadeli said:


> Μια μικρή συμβουλή όμως προς αλεξιπτωτιστές: υπάρχει πιθανότητα οι σοφιστείες του Χάιντεγκερ να μην σας φανούν χρήσιμες όταν πέφτετε από αεροπλάνο. Καλού κακού, δεν βλάπτει να πάρετε μαζί σας ένα αλεξίπτωτο, μπας και οι κλασικοί μηχανικοί περιγράφουν με αξιόλογη ακρίβεια τους νόμους της κίνησης με τις ξεπερασμένες και αραχνιασμένες θεωρίες τους (αν και ομολογουμένως με μικρότερη ακρίβεια απ' ό,τι η θεωρία της σχετικότητας).



Για πιο ανάλαφρο κλίμα... :)

Η παραπάνω παράγραφος, δεν ξέρω αν το αντιληφθήκατε όταν γράφατε, μπορεί να παρερμηνευθεί, μια και:

αλεξιπτωτιστής
2. (μτφ.) ειρωνικά και μειωτικά, για άτομο που, χωρίς να έχει τα απαιτούμενα προσόντα ή την πείρα, εμφανίζεται ξαφνικά σαν ουρανοκατέβατος και παίρνει κάποια θέση, παραγκωνίζοντας άλλους καταλληλότερους: Έπεσε σαν ~ κι έγινε διευθυντής. Διάφοροι αλεξιπτωτιστές που παριστάνουν τους δημοσιογράφους. [λόγ. αλεξίπτωτ(ον) -ιστής μτφρδ. γαλλ. parachutiste· λόγ. αλεξιπτωτισ(τής) -τρια


----------



## panadeli (Mar 29, 2009)

Θα απαντήσω κι εγώ, στα όχι και τόσο γρήγορα, γιατί τα παραπάνω δεν είναι εντελώς ακριβή:

α. Η φυσική επιλογή είναι ο όρος που εισήγαγε ο Δαρβίνος για τον μηχανισμό με τον οποίον λαμβάνει χώρα η εξέλιξη, οπότε όταν κανείς μιλάει για δαρβινική εξέλιξη εννοεί "εξέλιξη μέσω φυσικής επιλογής". Εναλλακτικές εξελικτικές θεωρίες υπήρξαν πολλές στην ιστορία, με πιο γνωστή ίσως εκείνη του Λαμάρκ. Ο Δαρβίνος δεν ήταν επ' ουδενί ο πρώτος που μίλησε για εξέλιξη, ήταν όμως ο πρώτος που παρείχε μια ικανοποιητική εξήγηση για τον τρόπο με τον οποίον αυτή συμβαίνει. Το διάσημο βιβλίο του Δαρβίνου είναι γνωστό ως _On the origin of species_, όμως ο τίτλος είχε και συνέχεια: _On the origin of species by means of natural selection, or the preservation of favoured races in the struggle for life_. (Ναι, ο μινιμαλισμός έπρεπε να περιμένει τον 20ο αιώνα). 
Η "φυσική επιλογή" του Edward Blyth είναι αρκετά διαφορετική από εκείνη του Δαρβίνου, γιατί ο Blyth μιλούσε για σχεδιασμό και δημιουργία. Η φυσική επιλογή του ήταν μια θεωρία εξάλειψης των ατελών μορφών και διατήρησης της τελειότητας του τύπου, όπως σχεδιάστηκε από τον θείο δημιουργό -πρόκειται δηλαδή για μια αντιεξελικτική θεωρία, η οποία δεν αποδέχεται τις αλλαγές στη μορφή των ειδών με την πάροδο του χρόνου, παρά μόνο την εξάλειψη των αποκλίσεων από τον αρχικό τέλειο τύπο. Ο Δαρβίνος πολύ πιθανόν να διάβασε τα κείμενα του Blyth και ίσως εμπνεύστηκε και τον όρο φυσική επιλογή από αυτά, αλλά τον χρησιμοποίησε στο πλαίσιο μιας εντελώς διαφορετικής θεωρίας. Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να διαβάσουν περισσότερα, και διαθέτουν και τις απαιτούμενες αντοχές, προτείνω το βιβλίο του Ernst Mayr _Η ανάπτυξη της βιολογικής σκέψης,_ που κυκλοφόρησε πρόσφατα και στα ελληνικά.

β. Η σύγχρονη εξελικτική θεωρία έχει αποκλίσεις στις λεπτομέρειές της από τη θεωρία του Δαρβίνου, κάτι απόλυτα φυσικό (ο Δαρβίνος για παράδειγμα δεν μίλησε για γονίδια, γιατί πολύ απλά τότε δεν είχαν ακόμη ανακαλυφθεί), όμως τα θεμέλια της εξελικτικής θεωρίας παραμένουν αυτά που έθεσε ο Δαρβίνος: η φυσική επιλογή. Υπό αυτή την έννοια, κάθε "ορθόδοξος" εξελικτικός βιολόγος, του Ντόκινς συμπεριλαμβανομένου, είναι και δαρβινιστής. (Παρένθεση εδώ: απεχθάνομαι και αποφεύγω σκόπιμα τον όρο "δαρβινιστής/δαρβινισμός", γιατί προσδίδει φιλοσοφική/ιδεολογική χροιά σε μια αμιγώς επιστημονική θεωρία. Στη φυσική λόγου χάρη κανείς δεν μιλάει για πλανκιστές και αϊνσταϊνιστές.) 
Το απόσπασμα που παραθέτεις είναι από το βιβλίο _The Ancestor's Tale_ και αναφέρεται στις λεγόμενες "σιωπηρές" ή "ουδέτερες" αλλαγές που υφίσταται το DNA και οι οποίες περνάνε απαρατήρητες από τη φυσική επιλογή, επειδή δεν εκδηλώνουν κάποιο αποτέλεσμα στον φαινότυπο. Στην αμέσως επόμενη παράγραφο, θέλοντας να προλάβει το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλες, ο Ντόκινς συνεχίζει:

_Just in case the point is misunderstood, I must emphasise that the neutral theory does not in any way denigrate the importance of selection in nature. Natural selection is all-powerful with respect to those visible changes that affect survival and reproduction. Natural selection is the only explanation we know for the functional beauty and apparently "designed" complexity of living things. But if there are any changes that have no visible effect -changes that pass right under natural selection's radar- they can accumulate in the gene pool with impunity and may supply just what we need for an evolutionary clock.
As ever, Charles Darwin was way ahead of his time with respect to neutral changes. In the first edition of _The origin of species,_ near the beginning of Chapter 4, he wrote:
This preservation of favourable variations and the rejection of injurious variations, I call natural selection. Variations neither useful nor injurious would not be affected by natural selection, and would be left a fluctuating element, as perhaps we see in the species called polymorphic._

γ. Έχεις δίκιο για τη μεταφορική σημασία της λέξης "αλεξιπτωτιστής", και πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι δεν μου είχε περάσει καθόλου από το μυαλό όταν έγραφα αυτό το απόσπασμα. 
Πέρα όμως από το χιούμορ και την ειρωνεία, με αυτό το απόσπασμα ήθελα να πω κάτι σημαντικό. Η επιστήμη πολύ συχνά κακολογείται ως δόγμα και οι επιστήμονες ως φαντασμένοι τεχνοκράτες που φοράνε παρωπίδες και δεν δέχονται μύγα στο σπαθί τους. Παρότι μπορεί αυτό όντως να χαρακτηρίζει μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις επιστημόνων, δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να το αποδεχτώ ως θέση για την επιστήμη γενικά. 

Για μένα η επιστήμη είναι κάτι θαυμαστό: η προσπάθεια του ανθρώπινου πνεύματος να εξηγήσει με ικανοποιητικό τρόπο τον κόσμο που τον περιβάλλει. Η αμφισβήτηση είναι εγγενές στοιχείο της επιστημονικής μεθόδου. Κάθε επιστημονική θεωρία τίθεται σε διαρκή κρίση από τους ίδιους τους επιστήμονες, και όταν αυτοί διαπιστώνουν ότι αδυνατεί να εξηγήσει κάποια φαινόμενα, την εγκαταλείπουν για χάρη κάποιας άλλης που τα εξηγεί καλύτερα. 

Υπό αυτό το πρίσμα, ενοχλούμαι πραγματικά όταν σοβαρές επιστημονικές θεωρίες, λαμπρά προϊόντα του ανθρώπινου πνεύματος, εξισώνονται με δογματικές πεποιηθήσεις ή ευτελίζονται ως απλές σοφιστείες. Αυτά όμως τα κάνουμε όταν συζητάμε με την άνεσή μας στο σαλόνι μας, και όχι όταν κινδυνεύει η ζωή μας. Αν πρέπει να κάνεις εγχείρηση ειδάλλως θα πεθάνεις, τότε αφήνεσαι στα χέρια του επιστήμονα γιατρού (και πολύ καλά κάνεις). Και όταν πέφτεις από αλεξίπτωτο, τότε λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου τους νόμους της ξεπερασμένης νευτώνειας μηχανικής, και αδιαφορείς για τα φιλοσοφικά ερωτήματα σχετικά με την ύπαρξη ή την ανυπαρξίας της ύλης και του χρόνου.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 29, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Αυτά όμως τα κάνουμε όταν συζητάμε με την άνεσή μας στο σαλόνι μας, και όχι όταν κινδυνεύει η ζωή μας. Αν πρέπει να κάνεις εγχείρηση ειδάλλως θα πεθάνεις, τότε αφήνεσαι στα χέρια του επιστήμονα γιατρού


Και όταν λιμοκτονείς, τρώς και σκουπίδια. Πραγματική από-γνωση :)


----------



## agezerlis (Mar 29, 2009)

Δεν είναι παράλογο το σχόλιο/αντεπιχείρημα του tsioutsiou. Όμως ο panadeli θα μπορούσε το ίδιο εύκολα να είχε αναφέρει πράγματα τα οποία πηγάζουν από την επιστήμη, και τα χρησιμοποιούμε όταν καθόμαστε άνετα στο σαλόνι μας, όπως το ραδιόφωνο, η τηλεόραση κ.ο.κ.

(Αν και πιστεύω ότι η επιστήμη σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να περιστέλλεται στις τεχνολογικές της συνέπειες.)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 8, 2009)

Χθες, όπως κάθε Σάββατο, πήγα στη Βιβλιοθήκη τού Ευγενιδείου για τη σαββατιάτικη μελέτη μου. Όπου εντελώς τυχαία διαπίστωσα ότι διεξαγόταν αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο, 7 & 8 Νοεμβρίου, ένα εξόχως ενδιαφέρον συνέδριο για το οποίο δεν είχα ακούσει τίποτα (σεις το γνωρίζατε;) με θέμα «Η διδασκαλία της Θεωρίας της Εξέλιξης: θεωρητικά και παιδαγωγικά ζητήματα». Το πρόγραμμα του Συνεδρίου είναι αναρτημένο εδώ: http://geitonas.edu.gr/default.asp?pid=93&la=1. Κρίμα που δεν το είχα μάθει νωρίτερα, καθώς είδα ότι υπήρχαν πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες ανακοινώσεις.


ΥΓ Ίσως σας ενδιαφέρει κι αυτό το νήμα: «Η δίκη του πιθήκου» και του Δαρβίνου.


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 16, 2009)

Πέμπτη 26 Νοεμβρίου


ΔΙΑΛΕΞΗ ΤΟΥ SEBASTIEN FARNAUD : Ο LAMARCK ΚΑΙ Ο ΛΑΜΑΡΚΙΣΜΟΣ : Η ΚΑΤΑΓΩΓΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΑΡΒΙΝΙΣΜΟΥ ;
Αμφιθέατρο Άγγελος Γουλανδρής, 19.30’
200 χρόνια συμπληρώνονται το 2009 όχι μόνο από τη γέννηση του Charles Darwin, αλλά και από τη δημοσίευση ενός άλλου πολύ σημαντικού έργου, της Ζωολογικής Φιλοσοφίας του Jean-Baptiste Lamarck που αποτελεί την πρώτη συνεκτική θεωρία για την εξέλιξη των ειδών. Παρ’όλα αυτά, ο Lamarck δεν καταλαμβάνει τη θέση που του αξίζει στην έννοια της εξέλιξης. Ποιες είναι οι αιτίες που οδήγησαν σε αυτή την παράλειψη, σε αυτή την αδικία; 
Ο Sébastien Farnaud είναι επιστημονικός διευθυντής του Dr Hadwen Trust for Humane Research και αναπληρωτής καθηγητής βιοϊατρικών επιστημών στο πανεπιστήμιο Westminster του Λονδίνου
Είσοδος ελεύθερη, ταυτόχρονη μετάφραση 
Μουσείο Γουλανδρή Φυσικής Ιστορίας – Κέντρο Γαία – Όθωνος 100, Κηφισιά


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2010)

Καθώς διάβαζα προχτές την είδηση στο BBC, ξεπηδούσαν μέσα μου τα αντεπιχειρήματα που είδα να αναπτύσσονται στο τέλος της είδησης, εύλογα και αναμενόμενα αντεπιχειρήματα, από αρμόδια χείλη.

*Charles Darwin may have been wrong when he argued that competition was the major driving force of evolution.*

He imagined a world in which organisms battled for supremacy and only the fittest survived.

But new research identifies the availability of "living space", rather than competition, as being of key importance for evolution.

Findings question the old adage of "nature red in tooth and claw".

The study conducted by PhD student Sarda Sahney and colleagues at the University of Bristol is published in _Biology Letters_.

The research team used fossils to study evolutionary patterns over 400 million years of history.

Focusing on land animals - amphibians, reptiles, mammals and birds - the scientists showed that the amount of biodiversity closely matched the availability of "living space" through time.

Living space - more formally known as the "ecological niche concept" by biologists - refers to the particular requirements of an organism to thrive. It includes factors like the availability of food and a favourable habitat.

*'Lucky break'*

The new study proposes that really big evolutionary changes happen when animals move into empty areas of living space, not occupied by other animals.

For example, when birds evolved the ability to fly, that opened up a vast range of new possibilities not available to other animals. Suddenly the skies were quite literally the limit, triggering a new evolutionary burst.

Similarly, the extinction of the dinosaurs left areas of living space wide open, giving mammals their lucky break.

This concept challenges the idea that intense competition for resources in overcrowded habitats is the major driving force of evolution.

Professor Mike Benton, a co-author on the study, explained that "competition did not play a big role in the overall pattern of evolution".

"For example, even though mammals lived beside dinosaurs for 60 million years, they were not able to out-compete the dominant reptiles. But when the dinosaurs went extinct, mammals quickly filled the empty niches they left and today mammals dominate the land," he told BBC News.

*Alternative view*

However, Professor Stephen Stearns, an evolutionary biologist at Yale University, US, told BBC News he "found the patterns interesting, but the interpretation problematic".

He explained: "To give one example, if the reptiles had not been competitively superior to the mammals during the Mesozoic (era), then why did the mammals only expand after the large reptiles went extinct at the end of the Mesozoic?"

"And in general, what is the impetus to occupy new portions of ecological space if not to avoid competition with the species in the space already occupied?"​
Αυτή είναι η πλήρης είδηση, με το επιχείρημα και το αντεπιχείρημα. Στην Καθημερινή (ίσως όμως κι αλλού) με πηγή το BBC, διαβάζω τη μισή είδηση, με τίτλο «Έρευνα ανατρέπει τις βασικές αρχές του Δαρβίνου». Αυτές είναι μεταφραστικές πατάτες, του μεταφραστή που αποφασίζει να μικρύνει την είδηση κουτσουρεύοντάς την, χωρίς να καταλαβαίνει ότι έχει και το ρόλο του δημοσιογράφου — που δεν κόβει εκεί που δεν πρέπει.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 27, 2010)

nickel said:


> Στην Καθημερινή (ίσως όμως κι αλλού) με πηγή το BBC, διαβάζω τη μισή είδηση, με τίτλο «Έρευνα ανατρέπει τις βασικές αρχές του Δαρβίνου». Αυτές είναι μεταφραστικές πατάτες, του μεταφραστή που αποφασίζει να μικρύνει την είδηση κουτσουρεύοντάς την, χωρίς να καταλαβαίνει ότι έχει και το ρόλο του δημοσιογράφου — που δεν κόβει εκεί που δεν πρέπει.



Ίσως γιατί αυτό που έχει εντυπωθεί στη λαϊκή συνείδηση από αυτή τη θεωρία πιο έντονα, είναι το δίκαιο του ισχυρότερου. Άλλωστε δεν είναι και λίγο πράγμα να καταρρίπτεται ή έστω να αμφισβητείται αυτό.


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2015)

http://www.pare-dose.net/4751


----------



## Hellegennes (May 25, 2015)

Πολύ καλό το κομμάτι με τα επιστημονικά σημεία. Συνοψίζει σχεδόν όλα όσα έχουν λεχθεί κατά της πλημμύρας του Νώε. Το κυριότερο είναι για μένα ότι, ακόμη κι αν κάποιος ισχυριστεί διάφορες μαγείες του Θεού για την συμβίωση των ειδών, για την ανυπαρξία οικοσυστημάτων στην κιβωτό και για την απαιτούμενη τροφή, η πλημμύρα θα εξαφάνιζε όλην την πανίδα. Αν κάποιος εκεί ισχυριστεί ότι ο Θεός την ξαναδημιούργησε, μετά τον κατακλυσμό, τότε γιατί δεν έκανε το ίδιο και με τα ζώα; Επίσης μετά τα ζώα πρέπει να τηλεμεταφέρθηκαν, αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται πώς βρέθηκαν π.χ. τα καγκουρό στη Αυστραλία.


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2015)

Υποθέτω μεταφρασμένα από κάπου χωρίς παραπομπή της πηγής, γιατί το ΕΠΙΚΟ του Γιλγαμές είναι αυτό που στα ελλήνικoς το λέμε έπος.

Σχετικά με το βιβλίο βιολογίας της Κύπρου, εδώ είναι όλο το σχετικό υλικό. Απ' όπου φαίνεται ότι μάλλον έχει κάνει λάθος και το απόσπασμα είναι από το βιβλίο της Α' γυμνασίου, από το κεφάλαιο περί ταξινόμησης των ειδών, που μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ. 
Το βιβλίο του διδάσκοντα βρίσκεται εδώ. 

Το μάθημα της βιολογίας, κρίνοντας από το πιο πάνω βλέπω περιλαμβάνει βιολογία, ανθρωπολογία και σεξουαλική αγωγή και δίνει αρκετή έμφαση στην επιστημονική μεθοδολογία για την καταγραφή και τη μελέτη των ζωντανών οργανισμών (που δε νομίζω ότι εγώ διδάχτηκα στο σχολείο και είναι σίγουρα πλεονέκτημα για το σημερινό μαθητή).

Τώρα, αυτά τα βιβλία δεν περιλαμβάνουν αυτό που μας δείχνει το άρθρο. Μήπως πρόκειται για άλλο βιβλίο ή για παλιότερη έκδοση; Αλλά, ακόμα κι αν είναι η τρέχουσα έκδοση, δεν βλέπω πού είναι το πρόβλημα. Η ερώτηση δεν λέει ότι η ΠΔ είναι αλήθεια. Ένας δάσκαλος μπορεί να προσπεράσει το παράδειγμα άμα θέλει. 
Αν το παράδειγμα ήταν από άλλη θρησκεία θα είχαμε την ίδια αντίδραση; Π.χ.: _σύμφωνα με τη θρησκεία Τάδε της Πολυνησίας, ο θεός Δείνα έδωσε στον πρώτο άνθρωπο τη δυνατότητα να ονομάσει όλα τα είδη. Γιατί είναι σημαντικό να έχουν όλα τα είδη όνομα;_

Και κάτι ακόμα: από το ίδιο σάιτ του Yπουργείου Pαιδείας της Κύπρου έκανα ένα screen capture από την παρουσίαση του μαθήματος της βιολογίας στο γυμνάσιο και το λύκειο στην Κύπρο. Ιδού τι λέει για την Α' Λυκείου.


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2015)

Και κάτι ακόμα, που μάλλον πιο πολύ ταιριάζει στα περί εκπαίδευσης: δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται στην Ελλάδα, πάντως κοιτάζοντας το βιβλίο του δασκάλου και το γενικό βιβλίο με το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα για την Κύπρο βλέπω οργάνωση με βάση τις τρέχουσες μεθόδους και όλα τα διεθνή τυπικά, όπως τα έχω διδαχτεί στο ΗΒ (είδα και πρώτη φορά την ορολογία μεταφρασμένη). Όσο για τους στόχους, φαίνεται να είναι μεγάλο μέρος τους η ανάπτυξη της επιστημονικής σκέψης στο μαθητή.


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2015)

SBE said:


> Ακόμα κι αν είναι η τρέχουσα έκδοση, δεν βλέπω πού είναι το πρόβλημα. Η ερώτηση δεν λέει ότι η ΠΔ είναι αλήθεια.


Έστω ότι το σχολικά βιβλίο των Οικονομικών είχε ένα παράδειγμα που έλεγε: «Ο επιχειρηματίας Αντώνης Ατολίτης ηγείται μίας επιτυχημένης τεχνικής εταιρίας η οποία αναπτύσσεται και χρειάζεται νέο στελεχιακό δυναμικό. Ο κος Αν. Ατολίτης αναζητά άντρες μηχανικούς, διότι πιστεύει πως η δουλειά αυτή ταιριάζει απόλυτα στο αντρικό φύλο. Γιατί είναι σημαντικό το να έχουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι μια δουλειά που να τους ταιριάζει;» Το βιβλίο δεν γράφει ότι η πεποίθηση του κου Αν. Ατολίτη είναι σωστή. Το δεχόμαστε όμως το παράδειγμα αυτό — ή μήπως είναι απαράδεκτο;


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2015)

Δεν βλέπω τη σχεση. 
Για τη φωτογραφία που παραθέτω με το πρόγραμμα της Α' Λυκείου έχεις να σχολιάσεις;


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2015)

Το πρόγραμμα είναι το ευλόγως αναμενόμενο για το (επιστημονικό) μάθημα της Βιολογίας.

Η «σχέση» είναι ότι πρόκειται για ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα: Είναι εντελώς ασύνδετο με τη Βιολογία το τι αναφέρει η ΠΔ για τον Αδάμ και τον Νώε — κι η (χωρίς καμία κριτική διάθεση) συμπερίληψή τους σ' ένα διδακτικό βιβλίο συνιστά εμμέσως αποδοχή της αλήθειας/βασιμότητάς τους. (Εξίσου άσχετο με τα Οικονομικά θα ήταν και το τι πιστεύει ο κος Αν. Ατολίτης, κι επίσης η χωρίς κριτική συμπερίληψή του σ' ένα βιβλίο θα συνιστούσε έμμεση αποδοχή του.)


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2015)

SBE said:


> Τώρα, αυτά τα βιβλία δεν περιλαμβάνουν αυτό που μας δείχνει το άρθρο. Μήπως πρόκειται για άλλο βιβλίο ή για παλιότερη έκδοση; Αλλά, ακόμα κι αν είναι η τρέχουσα έκδοση, δεν βλέπω πού είναι το πρόβλημα. Η ερώτηση δεν λέει ότι η ΠΔ είναι αλήθεια. Ένας δάσκαλος μπορεί να προσπεράσει το παράδειγμα άμα θέλει.
> Αν το παράδειγμα ήταν από άλλη θρησκεία θα είχαμε την ίδια αντίδραση; Π.χ.: _σύμφωνα με τη θρησκεία Τάδε της Πολυνησίας, ο θεός Δείνα έδωσε στον πρώτο άνθρωπο τη δυνατότητα να ονομάσει όλα τα είδη. Γιατί είναι σημαντικό να έχουν όλα τα είδη όνομα;_


Θα διαφωνήσω με το τελευταίο επιχείρημα. Δεν πρόκειται για βιβλίο ανθρωπολογίας. Αν δεν παρατίθενται, για ξεκάρφωμα, και άλλες θεωρίες για τη δημιουργία του κόσμου, η συγκεκριμένη αναφορά δεν έχει θέση σε βιβλίο Βιολογίας. 

Ωστόσο, εγώ δεν βρήκα βιβλίο με αυτό το περιεχόμενο, οπότε διατηρώ επιφυλάξεις, μέχρι να μας βεβαιώσει κάποιος φίλος από την Κύπρο ότι υπάρχουν τέτοιες κουταμάρες στο σημερινό βιβλίο που διδάσκονται τα παιδιά.


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2015)

Λοιπόν, το βιβλίο είναι εδώ: http://www.schools.ac.cy/eyliko/mes...kai_Taxinomisi_ton_Zontanon_Organismon_FE.pdf Χρησιμοποιήθηκε κατά το σχολικό έτος 2011-2012 και απ' την επόμενη χρονιά αποσύρθηκε.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2015)

Μπράβο. Κατά βάση είναι το ίδιο βιβλίο αλλά μια από τις καίριες αλλαγές που έχουν γίνει είναι η αφαίρεση των δύο επίμαχων πλαισίων και των δύο εικόνων.


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2015)

Δηλαδή με καθυστέρηση μερικά χρόνια διαπιστώνουμε ότι μια χρονιά το βιβλίο είχε μία άσκηση- δραστηριότητα, η οποία την επόμενη χρονιά αφαιρέθηκε. 
Μιλάμε δηλαδή για φοβερά επίκαιρο ζήτημα.


Έντιτ:και μην ξεχνάμε ότι αυτό το σημείο μπορούσε να το πηδήξει ο δάσκαλος ή να το υποβαθμίσει στην τάξη. 

ΥΓ Στο ίντερνετ τίποτα δεν πεθαίνει. Η είδηση του 2011 μπορεί να σου δώσει αφορμή για μπλογκοπόστ το 2015 και κάτι που δεν ισχύει πλέον μπορεί να κάνει τη γύρα του ίντερνετ μια πενταετία μετά σα να ήταν χτεσινή είδηση.


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2015)

Το μπλογκοπόστ που λινκάρησα είναι ούτως ή άλλως του 2012 — γι' αυτό και μου ήταν εύκολο να εντοπίσω το βιβλίο. Αλλά το ότι μπορούμε και το συζητούμε (εσύ λχ αφήνεις να εννοηθεί ότι δεν θα σε ενοχλούσε το αν έμενε έτσι το βιβλίο, κάποιοι άλλοι είχαμε εντελώς αντίθετη άποψη) δείχνει ότι η χρησιμότητα κάποιου περιστατικού δεν λήγει αναγκαστικά μαζί με εκείνο.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 25, 2015)

Δεν μπορείς να δεις το περιστατικό σαν κάτι μεμονωμένο. Είναι ενδεικτικό μιας κουλτούρας, μιας νοοτροπίας, μιας επικρατούσας αντίληψης για την παιδεία. Θα μπορούσε άνετα να είναι και στο νήμα για την παιδεία.


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Είναι ενδεικτικό μιας κουλτούρας, μιας νοοτροπίας, μιας επικρατούσας αντίληψης για την παιδεία. Θα μπορούσε άνετα να είναι και στο νήμα για την παιδεία.


Hellegennes, αν με αναγκάσεις να συμφωνήσω άλλη μια φορά μαζί σου, ο nickel θα με στείλει για επείγουσες εξετάσεις!


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2015)

Σε γενικές γραμμές, έχω πει πολλές φορές ότι δεν με ενοχλεί το περιεχόμενο κάποιων βιβλίων, γιατί τον τελικό λόγο για το πώς θα διδάξουν τον έχουν οι δάσκαλοι, μεγάλη επιρροή έχουν οι γονείς και το περιβάλλον και τέλος μεγαλώνοντας μαθαίνουμε ένα σωρό πράγματα που στο σχολείο τα είχαμε μάθει αλλιώς. Δεν με ενόχλησε ούτε το βιβλίο ιστορίας της έκτης δημοτικού για τον ίδιο λόγο- προσωπικά πιο πολλά έμαθα για τη Μικρασιατική καταστροφή από τη λογοτεχνία, που έχουμε μπόλικη και θα έπρεπε να ενθαρρύνουμε τα παιδιά μας να τη διαβάζουν. 

Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τη λογική που λέει ότι επειδή το λέει το σχολικό βιβλίο είναι "επίσημη" αλήθεια. Χρησιμοποιεί κανένας σχολικά βιβλία και εγκυκλοπαίδειες σαν απόλυτο σημείο αναφοράς της ανθρώπινης γνώσης; 

Τα βιβλία αυτά όπως τα βλέπω με γρήγορο ξεφύλλισμα μου φαίνονται πολύ καλύτερα από αυτά που κάναμε εμείς στο σχολείο από την άποψη ότι δίνουν μεγάλη έμφαση στην μεθοδολογία και την κριτική σκέψη. Αυτό βοηθάει για να μάθει ο μαθητής να κάνει μετα-ανάλυση αυτών που μαθαίνει. 

Από την άλλη, το περίφημο αμερικάνικο σχολικό διαγώνισμα που αρνιόταν την εξέλιξη θα μπορούσε να το βάλει κι ένας δάσκαλος στην Κύπρο με οποιοδήποτε βιβλίο βιολογίας.


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2015)

Ελληγενή, ενδεικτικό της κουλτούρας που λες είναι και το ότι την επόμενη χρονιά αφαιρέθηκε αυτό το σημείο.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 26, 2015)

SBE said:


> Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τη λογική που λέει ότι επειδή το λέει το σχολικό βιβλίο είναι "επίσημη" αλήθεια. Χρησιμοποιεί κανένας σχολικά βιβλία και εγκυκλοπαίδειες σαν απόλυτο σημείο αναφοράς της ανθρώπινης γνώσης;



Όχι, αποτελούν όμως θεμέλιο όχι μόνο των συγκεκριμένων γνώσεων αλλά και όλου του σκεπτικού της παιδείας που θα κουβαλήσεις για την υπόλοιπη ζωή σου. Κάποιοι προχωράνε παρακάτω, μορφώνονται περισσότερο, ξεπερνάνε αγκυλώσεις, μαθαίνουν να σκέφτονται κριτικά και αντιλαμβάνονται τι είναι μύθος, τι μερική αλήθεια και τι γεγονός, απ' αυτά που διδάχθηκαν. Όμως δεν μπορείς να παραγνωρίσεις ότι πολύς κόσμος θα δυσκολευτεί να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο, έχοντας πάρει τόσο λανθασμένες βάσεις και αρκετοί θα συνεχίσουν να πιστεύουν κουραφέξαλα (αυτολογοκρισία) ή/και, με τις βάσεις που έχουν πάρει, θα συνεχίζουν να κατρακυλάνε. Ούτε μπορείς ελαφρά τη καρδία να πεις "έλα μωρέ, είναι μόνο για το σχολείο", λες και δεν έχει καμμιά μελλοντική επίπτωση πόσο ορθές βάσεις θα πάρει το παιδί κατά την εκπαίδευσή του. Λες και η εκπαίδευση είναι κάτι επιπόλαιο που το κάνουμε από παράδοση ή για να περνάνε τον χρόνο τους τα παιδιά όσο οι γονείς δουλεύουν.


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2015)

Πώς είναι δείγμα συνολικής φιλοσοφίας τη στιγμή που μιλάμε για ένα βιβλίο;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 26, 2015)

Δεν μιλάμε μόνο για ένα βιβλίο. Μπορώ να σου βρω πλείστα όσα παραδείγματα από τα ελληνικά βιβλία. Εσύ το βλέπεις σαν τυχαίο περιστατικό, σαν μεμονωμένο γεγονός. Δεν είναι.


----------

